# كفن تورينو



## سمعان الاخميمى (10 أبريل 2014)

*كفن تورينو ( كفن يسوع المسيح المقدس )*​ ​ *Holy_bible_1*
​ *مقدمة *​ *في  البداية هذا الملف ليس لتاكيد ان كفن تورينو هو كفن السيد المسيح بطريقة  قاطعة فانا اقل بكثير من هذا المستوي ولا استطيع ان اجزم بذلك بطريق  100% فقط اقول ان هناك الكثير من الادلة علي انه كفن المسيح *​ *ولكن  هدف الملف هو الرد علي المشككين الذين يدعون ان هذا ليس كفن المسيح  ويتكلمون بكل تاكيد كما لو كانوا هم اصبحوا الخبراء العارفين بكل شيئ*​ *وايضا الملف منقول من عدة مصادر مع اضافات قليلة من ضعفي *​ *وتعريف بتاريخ كفن تورينو*​ *كفن  تورينو ما قبل 1390 م غير محدد بالتفصيل ومن الواضح انه كان يتنقل عن طريق  املاك شخصيه لبعض الافراد الاثرياء او الحكام ورغم عدم وجود تاريخ واضح  الا انه يوجد بعض الشواهد القليلة ولكن المهمة علي وجوده قبل 1390 م منها  بعض الرسومات له اي اشخاص رسموا صورة للكفن وتوجد ادله تشير انه كان ملك  للامبراطور البيزنطي حتي اختفي سنة 1204 م ثم بعد ذلك اصبح ملك جيفروي دي  كارني وهو فارس فرنسي الذي توفي سنة 1356 م وظهر مرة اخري سنة 1390 م *​ *ويمكن تقسيم تاريخ الكفن المقدس الي *​ *المرحلة الأولى: من قبر أورشليم إلى مجد القسطنطينية (...-944)**
لَمّا  ركض بطرس ويوحنا إلى القبر، وأَبصرا "اللفائف ممدودة"،كان من الطبيعي أن  يلتقطاها بطريقةٍ عفوية، ويحفظانها بكلّ اهتمام وعناية. ولكن، هل كانت آثار  الجسم ظاهرة على الكفن في حينه؟**
هل  وجب علينا الأخذ حرفيًّا بكلام بولس في رسالته إلى أهل غلاطية عندما يقول  لهم: "أنتم الذين عُرضت أمام أعينهم صورة يسوع المسيح المصلوب" (غلاطية  1:3)؟ وهل علينا مطابقة الكفن بالرداء الذي يشير إليه بولس، في رسالته إلى  تلميذه طيموتاوس، عندما يقول له: "أحضر عند قدومك الرّداء الذي تركته في  طرواس" (2 طيموتاوس 4 : 13)؟ وما هو الكفن الذي جيء على ذكره في الإنجيل  المنحول بحسب العبرانيين، الذي يعود تاريخه إلى القرن الثاني، حيث ورد:  "حين أعطى الرب كفنه خادم الكاهن، توجَّه إلى قرب يعقوب وظهر له..."؟ أو  الكفن الوارد ذكره في إنجيل بطرس المنحول، الذي يعود تاريخه أيضًا إلى  القرن الثاني، حيث أتى: "وأخذ يوسف الربّ، وغسله، ولفَّه بكفن، وحمله إلى  قبره الخاصّ المدعو حديقة يوسف"؟ كلّها تساؤلات تشير إلى أنّه، منذ اللحظة  الأولى، تداول المسيحيّون أخبار الكفن والرداء و"الصورة"، وجميعها أغراض  تخصّ معلّمهم وحبيبهم.*
*إلى  هذه التساؤلات، نضيف رواية أبجر الخامس، ملك إديسّا (الرَّها) في أيّام  المسيح. تقول الرواية أنّ هذا الملك كان مصاباً بالبَرص، ولم يستطع أحدٌ  شفاءه. فلمّا سمع بعجائب يسوع أَرسَل مَن يطلب إليه أن يأتي ليشفيه. لكنّ  يسوع لم يستطع الذهاب إليه، فاغتنم الرسل الفرصة، بعد موته وقيامته،  ليهِّربوا الكفن من أمام أعدائهم، ويرسلوه، مع تدّاوس الرسول، إلى الملك،  كهدّية من يسوع وتذكار منه. ولكي يقدّموه بشكل لائق، طووه أربع طيّات بحجم  المنديل، بحيث لا يرى عليه سوى شكل الوجه. تَسلَّمه الملك من الرسول  تدّاوس، ولَمّا لمسه شُفي تماماً، فآمن بالمسيح، واعتمد وتبعه الكثير من  شعبه. حافظ الملك على "المنديل" ووضعه في مكانٍ خاصّ تكريماً له. أمّا  الرسول تدّاوس فقد تابع رسالته التبشيريّة في إديسّا ومحيطها، حتّى وصل إلى  بيروت حيث مات ودُفن. *

*




*
*أيقونة* *محفوظة في دير القديسة كاترينا في سيناء، وتعود إلى الأعوام 945 - 975 ، تمثل* *استلام أبجر "الصورة**".*​ *ما  زالت هذه الرواية حيّة في أيامنا الحاضرة، خصوصًا في الليتورجيا  السريانيّة المعمول بها في طقس نصف الصوم. كما أنّها وردت بقلم مؤِّرخين  كبار، في تلوينات مختلفة، زادت فيها بعض التفاصيل، ونقصت أخرى. إنّ "تعليم  آداي" (القرن الرابع أو السادس) يَذكر رسالة خطيّة من الملك أبجر إلى  المسيح، وجواب شفهي من المسيح إليه، وفيه وعدًا بمباركة المدينة، وبأنّ  الأعداء لن يسيطروا عليها أبدًا؛ كما يذكر "الصورة" التي رسمها حنّان،  المبعوث الشخصي للملك أبجر. أمّا **أوسابيوس القيصري **(263-339)  فيذكر رسالة أبجر الخطيّة إلى المسيح، والرسالة الجوابية، التي خَلَت من  الوعد المذكور سابقًا، من دون أن يأتي على ذكر "الصورة". كذالك فعلت **إيجيريا الرحّالة **(أواخر  القرن الرابع) التي ذكرت الرسالتين مع الوعد، لكنّها لا تشير أبدًا إلى  وجود "صورة المسيح "في مدينة الرَّها التي زارتها في نيسان سنة 384.  لاحقًا، كتب عن هذا كلّه أغابيوس، أسقف منبج (القرن العاشر) في تاريخه  "العنوان" وميخائيل الكبير (1126- 1199)، بطريرك السريان، في "كتاب  الحوليات".**
بالرغم  من تلك الاختلافات في تفاصيل الرواية، تناقل التقليد الشعبي وجود "صورة  المسيح" في إديسّا، أَطلق عليها تسمية "الصورة غير المصنوعة بيد إنسان"**acheiropita**،  فأعطى لها الناس القدرة على المعجزات، وآمنوا بالوعد الذي أعطاه المسيح  للمدينة. إنّ إيفاغرُس المؤرِّخ، الذي عاش في القرن السادس، يروي تقهقر  جيوش الفرس أمام أسوار إديسّا، سنة 544 ، بفضل شفاعة "الصورة".*
*عندما  بدأتْ بدعة تحطيم الأيقونات، في القرن الثامن، قام العديد من الغيارى  بالدفاع عن حقّ إقامة الشعائر للأيقونات، داعمين موقفهم بحجّة وجود "صورة"  للمسيح أَرسلَها بذاته إلى ملك إديسّا، ومنهم على سبيل المثال: جرمانُس  الأوّل (634-733) بطريرك القسطنطينيّة، في خطابه إلى الإمبراطور البيزنطي  لاون الأيزوري؛ وإندراوس (660-740) رئيس أساقفة كريت، في خطابه عن تكريم  الأيقونات؛ ويوحنا الدمشقي (675-749) في خطابه الأوَّل سنة 726 دفاعًا  عن الأيقونات؛ وثيودورس الأستودي (759-826) واضع كتاب الألحان الثمانية  (أُكتوئيخس)، في خطابه إلى الإمبراطور البيزنطي لاون الخامس.*
*



*
*ألاليوس، مطران إديسا، يشير إلى المكان المخبأ فيه المنديل، كما أوحي له في الحلم.*​ *الأيقونة من عمل الرسّام الروسي زوبوف **Fedor Zubov **العام 1679 وهي جزء من إيكونوستاز كنيسة المخلّص في الكرملين في موسكو.*​ *ومنهم  مَن يسأل: أيجوز لأفرام السريانيّ، ملفان الكنيسة الجامعة، الذي عاش في  القرن الرابع، وقطن مدينة الرَّها، وعَلَّم في مدرستها، أنْ لا يذكر شيئًا  عن "الصورة"؟ الجواب يعطيه الإنكليزي يان ويلسون، إذ يقول أنّه، بعد موت  الملك أبجر الخامس أوكاما، خَلَفه ابنه مَعنو السادس، الذي رفض الإيمان  بالمسيح، فقام باضطهاد المسيحيين الذين سارعوا إلى إخفاء  الصورة-الكفن-المنديل، فبقي منسيًا لعدّة قرون، ولم يتمّ اكتشافه إلاّ بعد  الفيضان الرهيب الذي أصاب المدينة في العام 525، وأودى بحياة 30 ألف شخص،  وهدم المراكز الكبيرة العامّة كلّها. فعند البدء بترميم أسوار المدينة،  عُثر على "الصورة" مخبّأة في طاقة ضمن السور. فأمر الإمبراطور البيزنطي  يوستينيانُس الأوَّل (482- 565) بتشييد كاتدرائيّة ضخمة على اسم القدّيسة  صوفيا، تكون على مثال شبيهتها في القسطنطينيّة، حيث وُضعت "الصورة"  لتكريمها. 
إذًا، هنالك محطّة شبه أكيدة، استقرّ فيها  الكفن-المنديل-الصورة غير المصنوعة بيد إنسان، في مدينة إديسّا (الرَّها)  الزاهرة. ولكن، ما كان خطّ سيره من أورشليم إليها؟ هل مرّ عبر لبنان؟ هل  مرّ في أنطاكية؟ هناك تقليد يقول بأنّ بطرس الرسول اصطحب معه الكفن إلى  أنطاكية حيث كان "يلبسه" في بعض الإحتفالات الليتورجيّة، عند رسامة  الشمامسة مثلاً! في كلِّ الأحوال، بقي الكفن في إديسّا عدّة قرون، إلى أن  غادرها إلى القسطنطينيّة سنة 944.*
*المرحلة الثانية : في ربوع القسطنطينية (944-1204)
في  تلك الايّام، كانت الحروب على أشدّها بين البيزنطيين والمسلمين، ومدينة  إديسّا واقعة تحت السيطرة الإسلاميّة. في ربيع العام 943، حاصر إديسّا جيش  إمبراطور بيزنطيا، بإمرة القائد كوركواس، الذي وعد أمير المدينة بعدم  مهاجمتها، وبإطلاق 200 سجين مسلم، وبدفع مبلغ 12000 قطعة من الفضّة، شرط أن  يسلّمه "الصورة". وبعد أخذٍ وردّ، وافق الأمير على عرض القائد، فجاء  إبراهيم، مطران سميساط القريبة، لتَسَلُّم "الصورة"، فأخذها، بعد التثبّت  من أصالتها، وفَرَّ بها باتجاه القسطنطينيّة، حيث وصلها في 15آب العام 944،  عيد رقاد السيّدة. وفي اليوم التالي، طاف بها الشعب على أسوار المدينة، في  زيّاح إحتفالي، ثمّ وُضعت في قصر الإمبراطور، على عرشه، كي تكون له عونًا  في تقديس حياته، ولكي يحكم بالعدل. وما زالت الكنيسة البيزنطيّة، حتّى  أيّامنا هذه، تحتفل بهذه الذكرى، في 16آب من كلّ عام.
ما هي طبيعة هذه "الصورة" ؟
بعد  عشرات السنين من التردّد، استطاع الباحثون في تاريخ الكفن اكتشاف وثائق  ثلاث مَكّنتهم من إزالة الإلتباس حول طبيعة "الصورة"، التي وصلت من إديسّا  إلى القسطنطينيّة، وصار باستطاعتهم التأكيد على أنّ "الصورة غير المصنوعة  بيد إنسان" التي ذاع صيتها، والتي قيل أنّها صورة المسيح المطبوعة على  منديل، هي بالواقع كفنه الموجود عليه، ليس صورة وجهه فقط، بل آثار جسمه  كلّه. الوثائق الثلاث هي التالية:*
*أ- عظة غريغوريوس **Grégoire le Référendaire*
*



*
*عندما وُضعت "الصورة" على عرش الإمبراطور، وأُلقي عليها التاج الملوكي، قام غريغوريوس،
المتقدِّم  بين شمامسة القسطنطينيّة، والمنسِّق العام للعلاقات بين البطريرك  والإمبراطور، بإلقاء عظة بليغة، يروي فيها سيرة "الصورة" الآتية من إديسّا،  متوقّفًا عند تفصيل هام: أنّه يرى "الوجه والجنب مع الدم والماء ...".  اكتشف الوثيقة العالم الإيطالي جينو زانينوتو، في العام 1986، في المكتبة  الفاتيكانيّة، ونشرها وعَلَّق عليها الأب أندري ماري دوبارل الدومنيكي، في  العام 1997.*
*ب-أخبار جان سكيليتزيس **Jean Skylitzes** المزيّنة بالرسوم *
*



*
*يُظهر  هذا المخطوط، المحفوظ في المكتبة الوطنيّة في مدريد، رسمًا للإمبراطور  البيزنطي رومانُس لوكابينُس (†948) يَنحني أمام "الصورة" القادمة حديثًا من  إديسّا، والموجودة على قطعة طويلة من القماش، مطويّة عدّة مرّات كي لا تقع  على الأرض، يقدّمها أحد المسؤولين في البلاط الملكي إلى الأمبراطور،  ماسكًا إيّاها بين يديه، وجاعلاً القسم الباقي منها على كتفيه نزولاً إلى  خصره.*
*ج-مخطوط پراي **Codex Pray**
يعود  هذا المخطوط الشهير، المحفوظ في المكتبة الوطنيّة في بودابست (هنغاريا)،  إلى أواخر القرن الثاني عشر (العام 1190). سُمِّي نسبة إلى الأب جاورجيوس  پراي اليسوعي، الذي يعود له الفضل باكتشافه، في العام 1770، في مكتبة  كاتدرائيّة براتيسلافا (سلوفاكيا).*
*



*
*يحتوي  هذا المخطوط على عدّة منمنمات عن صلب المسيح، وإيداعه في القبر، فيها  تفاصيل مطابقة للآثار التي نراها على الكفن، ما يدلّ على أنّ رسّام تلك  الأيّام كان على علمٍ بوجود الكفن، واستطاع معاينته عن قرب، في  القسطنطينيّة. ومن المرجَّح أنّه من الذين رافقوا ملك هنغاريا، بيلا  الثالث **Bella III**، إلى بلاط الإمبراطور البيزنطي مانويل الأوّل، حيث مكث عنده أكثر من عشر سنوات. وقد قام البروفسور جيروم لوجون **Jérôme Lejeune †1994**،  في العام 1993، برحلة خاصّة إلى بودابست، حيث عاين المخطوط عن كثب، وكتب  تقريرًا مفصلاً يبيّن فيه التطابق الكلّي بين كفن تورينو و"كفن پراي".**
إذاً،  بقي الكفن عدّة قرون في القسطنطينيّة، حيث استطاع العديد من الحجّاج  والملوك معاينته والتبرّك منه. عندها، خَفَّ الكلام عن "الصورة غير  المصنوعة بيد إنسان" ليحلّ مكانه الكلام عن كفن المسيح الموجود عليه صورة  وجهه وجسمه، الذي كان يُعرض للجمهور في بعض المناسبات. يروي لنا التاريخ  قصّة أبو نصر يحيى، من يعاقبة تكريت، الذي شاهده معروضًا في كنيسة القدّيسة  صوفيا، في العام 1058.**
كان آخر ظهور للكفن في القسطنطينيّة، في العام 1204، وذلك استنادًا إلى شهادة الفارس روبير **دي كلاري **Robert de Clari** ,ونصّها  الأصلي محفوظ في المكتبة الملَكيّة في كوبنهاغن. لقد اشترك ذلك الفارس  الفرنسيّ في الحملة الصليبيّة الرابعة. وفي كتابه "قصّة الذين دخلوا  القسطنطينيّة " روى الملابسات السياسيّة التي رافقت عمليّة الهجوم، واصفًا  قصور المدينة وكنائسها والذخائر المحفوظة فيها، آتيًا على ذكر الكفن، إذ  قال :**
"كان  هناك كنيسة أخرى على اسم القدّيسة مريم بلاشيرن، حيث كان يحفظ الكفن الذي  لفّ به ربّنا، والذي كان ينتصب بطوله كلّ يوم جمعة، بحيث كان يمكن مشاهدة  قامة ربّنا كاملة. ولم يعرف أحد بعدها، لا من الروم ولا من الفرنسيين، ماذا  حلّ بالكفن بعد سقوط المدينة".*
*المرحلة الثالثة : الرحلة من الشرق إلى الغرب (1204-1355)**
استولى الصليبيّون على كنوز القسطنطينيّة وذخائرها، واصطحبوا معهم الكفن إلى جهة مجهولة. عندها، أرسل **ثيوذورس أنغلس **Théodore Ange** ، أحد أعضاء العائلة المالكة في القسطنطينيّة، رسالة إلى البابا إنّوقنطيوس الثالث**، العام 1205، قائلاً بأنّه "يَترك للغزاة الآتين من فرنسا وفينيتسيا **Venezia** كنوز  الذهب والفضّة" ، لكنّه يطالب باسترجاع الذخائر، بخاصّة "الذخيرة الأكثر  قداسة، أي الكفن الذي لُفَّ به المسيح بعد موته"، وهو يتَّكل على "عدالة  بطرس"، أي البابا ، ليقوم بمسعى لاسترجاع الذخائر.**
لكن، مَن هو الشخص الذي أصبح الكفن بحوزته، وإلى أين أخذه؟ هل هو أوتون دي لا روش **Othon de la Roche** ،أحد القادة الصليبييّن، الذي قيل أنّه أخذه إلى مقرِّه في أثينا؟ هل هم فرسان الهيكل **Les Templiers** الذين أخذوه إلى مقرٍّ لهم في إنكلترا؟ هل أوُدع مدينة بيزنسون في فرنسا؟ أم "الكنيسة المقدّسة" **la Sainte Chapelle** في  باريس؟ يحاول المؤرِّخون دراسة جميع هذه الاحتمالات، لكنّهم لم يحسموا  أمرهم بعد. إنّ تتبّع أثر الكفن، بعد خروجه من القسطنطينيّة، أمر صعب، إذ  تعوز المؤرّخين الوثائق الدقيقة.**
المؤكّد هو أنّ الكفن ظهر في مدينة ليريه **Lirey** في  فرنسا، حوالي العام 1355، حيث عُرض للجمهور، مفتتحًا مرحلة جديدة من  مسيرته التاريخيّة. وإنْ لاقت المرحلة السابقة بعض التحفّظ، من قبل  المؤرِّخين، فالمرحلة هذه لاقت إجماعًا منهم.*
*المرحلة الرابعة : الاستقرار في أوروبا (1355-...)*
*



*
*كنيسة ليريه*​ *يجمع  المؤرّخون على أنّ العرض العلني الأوّل للكفن في أوروبا أُقيم في كنيسة  مدينة ليريه الفرنسية، حوالي العام 1355، بمسعى من الفارس الفرنسيّ جوفروا  دي شارني الأوّل **Geoffroie de Charny I** الذي  يُعتبر المالِك الأوّل للكفن في الغرب، من دون أن نعرف بالتحديد كيف حصل  عليه ! للمناسبة، جرى نقش قلاّدات من الرصاص، عليها شكل الكفن، وآثار  الجسم، من الأمام ومن الوراء، مع شعار عائلة دي شارني، وشعار عائلة دي  فرجي، يحتفظ متحف كلوني **Cluny** في باريس بنموذج وحيد عنها عَثر عليه أحد هواة الصيد في نهر السين **Seine**.*
*



*
*قلادة الرصاص التي نُقشت بمناسبة عرض الكفن في ليريه*​ *بعد "استشهاد" زوجها في معركة بواتييه **Poitiers**، في 19 أيلول 1356، قامت جان دي فرجي **Jeanne de Vergy**، بتسليم الكفن إلى شناونة **chanoines** ليريه، فعملوا على تنظيم عروضات علنيّة، ودعوا الناس لمشاهدة "كفن المسيح" والتبّرك منه.**
أثارت  هذه العروضات ردّات فعل مختلفة. فبينما لاقت حماسًا شعبيًّا، وتَدفَّق  الناس على ليريه، حاملين معهم النذور والتقادم، ما أنعش اقتصاد المدينة،  ورفَعَ من شأن عائلة دي شارني، لاقت اعتراضًا من الأسقف المحلّي هنري دي  بواتييه **Henri de poitiers**،  بحجّة أنّ الدافع إلى العروضات هو "الطمع المادي وليس الورع"، مبديًا عدم  اقتناعه بصحّة الشكل الموجود على الكفن، لأنّ "الإنجيل المقدّس لم يأتِ على  ذكر طبع مشابه". فقام الأسقف "بتحقيق لبق وفعّال، واكتشف التزوير، وكيف  رُسم هذا القماش الذائع الصيت بأسلوب فنّي... وأنه صُنع يدٍ بشريّة ولم  يُصنع أو يوهب بمعجزة". عندها، توقَّفت العروضات، وخُبِّئ الكفن، تجنّبًا  للمواجهة مع الأسقف.**
بعد فترة من الزمن، قام آل دي شارني وشناونة ليريه بإعادة العروضات العلنيّة، ما أدّى إلى **اعتراض آخر من الأسقف المحلّي الجديد بيار دارسي **Pierre d'Arcis** الذي سارع برفع القضيّة إلى البابا الزور في أڤينيون **Avignon**،  إكليمنضُس السابع، في رسالة طويلة، في تشرين الثاني العام 1389، يكرِّر  فيها حجج سلفه المعارضة للعروضات، طالبًا من البابا التدخّل لوقفها. لكنّ  البابا، في رسالة جوابيّة إلى الأسقف، طلب منه السكوت عن القضيّة، تحت أمر  الطاعة، وبعث **رسالة  أخرى إلى سيّد ليريه الجديد، جوفروا دي شارني الثاني، فارضًا شروطه  لاستمرار العروضات. على كلّ حال، لم يعد من قيمة لهذه الرسائل الإعتراضيّة،  بعد أن أثبت العِلم الحديث عدم وجود أيّ مادّة تلوينيّة على النسيج،  وبالتالي، من المستحيل أن يكون الكفن من صنع رسّام، مهما كان متحاذقًا.*
*



*
*الدوق لويس الأوّل دي ساڤوا*​ *بعد  موت جوفروا دي شارني الثاني، في 22 أيار 1398، إنتقلت ملكيّة الكفن إلى  ابنته مارغريت دي شارني، التي أرادت التصرّف به بحريّة، والإستغناء عن  "خدمات" شناونة ليريه. عندها حصل خلاف بينها وبين الشناونة، أدى إلى انتقال  القضيّة إلى المحاكم، ما دفع مارغريت إلى التخلّص من الكفن، وبيعه إلى  لويس الأوّل، دوق ساڤوا، في 22 آذار 1453. وهكذا أصبح الكفن مُلكًا لهذه  العائلة، ذات النفوذ القويّ، يرافقها في تنقلاتها من مدينةٍ إلى أخرى، ومن  قصرٍ إلى آخر، إلى أن استقرَّ في كنيسة مدينة شامبيري **Chambery**، في 11حزيران العام 1502 .**
وفي  ليل 3كانون الأوّل العام 1532، شبّ حريقٌ في الكنيسة، فوصل إلى المكان  المحفوظ فيه الكفن، وطال بعض أطرافه، مسبِّبًا بعض الخروقات في القماشة ما  زالت ظاهرة حتّى اليوم. **
بعد فترة من الزمن، قام دوق الساڤوا بإرساله إلى **دير الراهبات الكلاريّات القريب لِرَتقه في الأماكن التي أتت عليها النيران.*
*



*
*الدوق شارل الثالث دي ساڨوا*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (10 أبريل 2014)

التصنيف: تأملات ودراسات - تاريخ النشر: 2012-06-05 
        


*كفن تورينو ( كفن يسوع المسيح المقدس )*​ ​ *Holy_bible_1*
​ *مقدمة *​ *في  البداية هذا الملف ليس لتاكيد ان كفن تورينو هو كفن السيد المسيح بطريقة  قاطعة فانا اقل بكثير من هذا المستوي ولا استطيع ان اجزم بذلك بطريق  100% فقط اقول ان هناك الكثير من الادلة علي انه كفن المسيح *​ *ولكن  هدف الملف هو الرد علي المشككين الذين يدعون ان هذا ليس كفن المسيح  ويتكلمون بكل تاكيد كما لو كانوا هم اصبحوا الخبراء العارفين بكل شيئ*​ *وايضا الملف منقول من عدة مصادر مع اضافات قليلة من ضعفي *​ *وتعريف بتاريخ كفن تورينو*​ *كفن  تورينو ما قبل 1390 م غير محدد بالتفصيل ومن الواضح انه كان يتنقل عن طريق  املاك شخصيه لبعض الافراد الاثرياء او الحكام ورغم عدم وجود تاريخ واضح  الا انه يوجد بعض الشواهد القليلة ولكن المهمة علي وجوده قبل 1390 م منها  بعض الرسومات له اي اشخاص رسموا صورة للكفن وتوجد ادله تشير انه كان ملك  للامبراطور البيزنطي حتي اختفي سنة 1204 م ثم بعد ذلك اصبح ملك جيفروي دي  كارني وهو فارس فرنسي الذي توفي سنة 1356 م وظهر مرة اخري سنة 1390 م *​ *ويمكن تقسيم تاريخ الكفن المقدس الي *​ *المرحلة الأولى: من قبر أورشليم إلى مجد القسطنطينية (...-944)**
لَمّا  ركض بطرس ويوحنا إلى القبر، وأَبصرا "اللفائف ممدودة"،كان من الطبيعي أن  يلتقطاها بطريقةٍ عفوية، ويحفظانها بكلّ اهتمام وعناية. ولكن، هل كانت آثار  الجسم ظاهرة على الكفن في حينه؟**
هل  وجب علينا الأخذ حرفيًّا بكلام بولس في رسالته إلى أهل غلاطية عندما يقول  لهم: "أنتم الذين عُرضت أمام أعينهم صورة يسوع المسيح المصلوب" (غلاطية  1:3)؟ وهل علينا مطابقة الكفن بالرداء الذي يشير إليه بولس، في رسالته إلى  تلميذه طيموتاوس، عندما يقول له: "أحضر عند قدومك الرّداء الذي تركته في  طرواس" (2 طيموتاوس 4 : 13)؟ وما هو الكفن الذي جيء على ذكره في الإنجيل  المنحول بحسب العبرانيين، الذي يعود تاريخه إلى القرن الثاني، حيث ورد:  "حين أعطى الرب كفنه خادم الكاهن، توجَّه إلى قرب يعقوب وظهر له..."؟ أو  الكفن الوارد ذكره في إنجيل بطرس المنحول، الذي يعود تاريخه أيضًا إلى  القرن الثاني، حيث أتى: "وأخذ يوسف الربّ، وغسله، ولفَّه بكفن، وحمله إلى  قبره الخاصّ المدعو حديقة يوسف"؟ كلّها تساؤلات تشير إلى أنّه، منذ اللحظة  الأولى، تداول المسيحيّون أخبار الكفن والرداء و"الصورة"، وجميعها أغراض  تخصّ معلّمهم وحبيبهم.*
*إلى  هذه التساؤلات، نضيف رواية أبجر الخامس، ملك إديسّا (الرَّها) في أيّام  المسيح. تقول الرواية أنّ هذا الملك كان مصاباً بالبَرص، ولم يستطع أحدٌ  شفاءه. فلمّا سمع بعجائب يسوع أَرسَل مَن يطلب إليه أن يأتي ليشفيه. لكنّ  يسوع لم يستطع الذهاب إليه، فاغتنم الرسل الفرصة، بعد موته وقيامته،  ليهِّربوا الكفن من أمام أعدائهم، ويرسلوه، مع تدّاوس الرسول، إلى الملك،  كهدّية من يسوع وتذكار منه. ولكي يقدّموه بشكل لائق، طووه أربع طيّات بحجم  المنديل، بحيث لا يرى عليه سوى شكل الوجه. تَسلَّمه الملك من الرسول  تدّاوس، ولَمّا لمسه شُفي تماماً، فآمن بالمسيح، واعتمد وتبعه الكثير من  شعبه. حافظ الملك على "المنديل" ووضعه في مكانٍ خاصّ تكريماً له. أمّا  الرسول تدّاوس فقد تابع رسالته التبشيريّة في إديسّا ومحيطها، حتّى وصل إلى  بيروت حيث مات ودُفن. *

*



*
*أيقونة* *محفوظة في دير القديسة كاترينا في سيناء، وتعود إلى الأعوام 945 - 975 ، تمثل* *استلام أبجر "الصورة**".*​ *ما  زالت هذه الرواية حيّة في أيامنا الحاضرة، خصوصًا في الليتورجيا  السريانيّة المعمول بها في طقس نصف الصوم. كما أنّها وردت بقلم مؤِّرخين  كبار، في تلوينات مختلفة، زادت فيها بعض التفاصيل، ونقصت أخرى. إنّ "تعليم  آداي" (القرن الرابع أو السادس) يَذكر رسالة خطيّة من الملك أبجر إلى  المسيح، وجواب شفهي من المسيح إليه، وفيه وعدًا بمباركة المدينة، وبأنّ  الأعداء لن يسيطروا عليها أبدًا؛ كما يذكر "الصورة" التي رسمها حنّان،  المبعوث الشخصي للملك أبجر. أمّا **أوسابيوس القيصري **(263-339)  فيذكر رسالة أبجر الخطيّة إلى المسيح، والرسالة الجوابية، التي خَلَت من  الوعد المذكور سابقًا، من دون أن يأتي على ذكر "الصورة". كذالك فعلت **إيجيريا الرحّالة **(أواخر  القرن الرابع) التي ذكرت الرسالتين مع الوعد، لكنّها لا تشير أبدًا إلى  وجود "صورة المسيح "في مدينة الرَّها التي زارتها في نيسان سنة 384.  لاحقًا، كتب عن هذا كلّه أغابيوس، أسقف منبج (القرن العاشر) في تاريخه  "العنوان" وميخائيل الكبير (1126- 1199)، بطريرك السريان، في "كتاب  الحوليات".**
بالرغم  من تلك الاختلافات في تفاصيل الرواية، تناقل التقليد الشعبي وجود "صورة  المسيح" في إديسّا، أَطلق عليها تسمية "الصورة غير المصنوعة بيد إنسان"**acheiropita**،  فأعطى لها الناس القدرة على المعجزات، وآمنوا بالوعد الذي أعطاه المسيح  للمدينة. إنّ إيفاغرُس المؤرِّخ، الذي عاش في القرن السادس، يروي تقهقر  جيوش الفرس أمام أسوار إديسّا، سنة 544 ، بفضل شفاعة "الصورة".*
*عندما  بدأتْ بدعة تحطيم الأيقونات، في القرن الثامن، قام العديد من الغيارى  بالدفاع عن حقّ إقامة الشعائر للأيقونات، داعمين موقفهم بحجّة وجود "صورة"  للمسيح أَرسلَها بذاته إلى ملك إديسّا، ومنهم على سبيل المثال: جرمانُس  الأوّل (634-733) بطريرك القسطنطينيّة، في خطابه إلى الإمبراطور البيزنطي  لاون الأيزوري؛ وإندراوس (660-740) رئيس أساقفة كريت، في خطابه عن تكريم  الأيقونات؛ ويوحنا الدمشقي (675-749) في خطابه الأوَّل سنة 726 دفاعًا  عن الأيقونات؛ وثيودورس الأستودي (759-826) واضع كتاب الألحان الثمانية  (أُكتوئيخس)، في خطابه إلى الإمبراطور البيزنطي لاون الخامس.*
*



*
*ألاليوس، مطران إديسا، يشير إلى المكان المخبأ فيه المنديل، كما أوحي له في الحلم.*​ *الأيقونة من عمل الرسّام الروسي زوبوف **Fedor Zubov **العام 1679 وهي جزء من إيكونوستاز كنيسة المخلّص في الكرملين في موسكو.*​ *ومنهم  مَن يسأل: أيجوز لأفرام السريانيّ، ملفان الكنيسة الجامعة، الذي عاش في  القرن الرابع، وقطن مدينة الرَّها، وعَلَّم في مدرستها، أنْ لا يذكر شيئًا  عن "الصورة"؟ الجواب يعطيه الإنكليزي يان ويلسون، إذ يقول أنّه، بعد موت  الملك أبجر الخامس أوكاما، خَلَفه ابنه مَعنو السادس، الذي رفض الإيمان  بالمسيح، فقام باضطهاد المسيحيين الذين سارعوا إلى إخفاء  الصورة-الكفن-المنديل، فبقي منسيًا لعدّة قرون، ولم يتمّ اكتشافه إلاّ بعد  الفيضان الرهيب الذي أصاب المدينة في العام 525، وأودى بحياة 30 ألف شخص،  وهدم المراكز الكبيرة العامّة كلّها. فعند البدء بترميم أسوار المدينة،  عُثر على "الصورة" مخبّأة في طاقة ضمن السور. فأمر الإمبراطور البيزنطي  يوستينيانُس الأوَّل (482- 565) بتشييد كاتدرائيّة ضخمة على اسم القدّيسة  صوفيا، تكون على مثال شبيهتها في القسطنطينيّة، حيث وُضعت "الصورة"  لتكريمها. 
إذًا، هنالك محطّة شبه أكيدة، استقرّ فيها  الكفن-المنديل-الصورة غير المصنوعة بيد إنسان، في مدينة إديسّا (الرَّها)  الزاهرة. ولكن، ما كان خطّ سيره من أورشليم إليها؟ هل مرّ عبر لبنان؟ هل  مرّ في أنطاكية؟ هناك تقليد يقول بأنّ بطرس الرسول اصطحب معه الكفن إلى  أنطاكية حيث كان "يلبسه" في بعض الإحتفالات الليتورجيّة، عند رسامة  الشمامسة مثلاً! في كلِّ الأحوال، بقي الكفن في إديسّا عدّة قرون، إلى أن  غادرها إلى القسطنطينيّة سنة 944.*
*المرحلة الثانية : في ربوع القسطنطينية (944-1204)
في  تلك الايّام، كانت الحروب على أشدّها بين البيزنطيين والمسلمين، ومدينة  إديسّا واقعة تحت السيطرة الإسلاميّة. في ربيع العام 943، حاصر إديسّا جيش  إمبراطور بيزنطيا، بإمرة القائد كوركواس، الذي وعد أمير المدينة بعدم  مهاجمتها، وبإطلاق 200 سجين مسلم، وبدفع مبلغ 12000 قطعة من الفضّة، شرط أن  يسلّمه "الصورة". وبعد أخذٍ وردّ، وافق الأمير على عرض القائد، فجاء  إبراهيم، مطران سميساط القريبة، لتَسَلُّم "الصورة"، فأخذها، بعد التثبّت  من أصالتها، وفَرَّ بها باتجاه القسطنطينيّة، حيث وصلها في 15آب العام 944،  عيد رقاد السيّدة. وفي اليوم التالي، طاف بها الشعب على أسوار المدينة، في  زيّاح إحتفالي، ثمّ وُضعت في قصر الإمبراطور، على عرشه، كي تكون له عونًا  في تقديس حياته، ولكي يحكم بالعدل. وما زالت الكنيسة البيزنطيّة، حتّى  أيّامنا هذه، تحتفل بهذه الذكرى، في 16آب من كلّ عام.
ما هي طبيعة هذه "الصورة" ؟
بعد  عشرات السنين من التردّد، استطاع الباحثون في تاريخ الكفن اكتشاف وثائق  ثلاث مَكّنتهم من إزالة الإلتباس حول طبيعة "الصورة"، التي وصلت من إديسّا  إلى القسطنطينيّة، وصار باستطاعتهم التأكيد على أنّ "الصورة غير المصنوعة  بيد إنسان" التي ذاع صيتها، والتي قيل أنّها صورة المسيح المطبوعة على  منديل، هي بالواقع كفنه الموجود عليه، ليس صورة وجهه فقط، بل آثار جسمه  كلّه. الوثائق الثلاث هي التالية:*
*أ- عظة غريغوريوس **Grégoire le Référendaire*
*



*
*عندما وُضعت "الصورة" على عرش الإمبراطور، وأُلقي عليها التاج الملوكي، قام غريغوريوس،
المتقدِّم  بين شمامسة القسطنطينيّة، والمنسِّق العام للعلاقات بين البطريرك  والإمبراطور، بإلقاء عظة بليغة، يروي فيها سيرة "الصورة" الآتية من إديسّا،  متوقّفًا عند تفصيل هام: أنّه يرى "الوجه والجنب مع الدم والماء ...".  اكتشف الوثيقة العالم الإيطالي جينو زانينوتو، في العام 1986، في المكتبة  الفاتيكانيّة، ونشرها وعَلَّق عليها الأب أندري ماري دوبارل الدومنيكي، في  العام 1997.*
*ب-أخبار جان سكيليتزيس **Jean Skylitzes** المزيّنة بالرسوم *
*



*
*يُظهر  هذا المخطوط، المحفوظ في المكتبة الوطنيّة في مدريد، رسمًا للإمبراطور  البيزنطي رومانُس لوكابينُس (†948) يَنحني أمام "الصورة" القادمة حديثًا من  إديسّا، والموجودة على قطعة طويلة من القماش، مطويّة عدّة مرّات كي لا تقع  على الأرض، يقدّمها أحد المسؤولين في البلاط الملكي إلى الأمبراطور،  ماسكًا إيّاها بين يديه، وجاعلاً القسم الباقي منها على كتفيه نزولاً إلى  خصره.*
*ج-مخطوط پراي **Codex Pray**
يعود  هذا المخطوط الشهير، المحفوظ في المكتبة الوطنيّة في بودابست (هنغاريا)،  إلى أواخر القرن الثاني عشر (العام 1190). سُمِّي نسبة إلى الأب جاورجيوس  پراي اليسوعي، الذي يعود له الفضل باكتشافه، في العام 1770، في مكتبة  كاتدرائيّة براتيسلافا (سلوفاكيا).*
*



*
*يحتوي  هذا المخطوط على عدّة منمنمات عن صلب المسيح، وإيداعه في القبر، فيها  تفاصيل مطابقة للآثار التي نراها على الكفن، ما يدلّ على أنّ رسّام تلك  الأيّام كان على علمٍ بوجود الكفن، واستطاع معاينته عن قرب، في  القسطنطينيّة. ومن المرجَّح أنّه من الذين رافقوا ملك هنغاريا، بيلا  الثالث **Bella III**، إلى بلاط الإمبراطور البيزنطي مانويل الأوّل، حيث مكث عنده أكثر من عشر سنوات. وقد قام البروفسور جيروم لوجون **Jérôme Lejeune †1994**،  في العام 1993، برحلة خاصّة إلى بودابست، حيث عاين المخطوط عن كثب، وكتب  تقريرًا مفصلاً يبيّن فيه التطابق الكلّي بين كفن تورينو و"كفن پراي".**
إذاً،  بقي الكفن عدّة قرون في القسطنطينيّة، حيث استطاع العديد من الحجّاج  والملوك معاينته والتبرّك منه. عندها، خَفَّ الكلام عن "الصورة غير  المصنوعة بيد إنسان" ليحلّ مكانه الكلام عن كفن المسيح الموجود عليه صورة  وجهه وجسمه، الذي كان يُعرض للجمهور في بعض المناسبات. يروي لنا التاريخ  قصّة أبو نصر يحيى، من يعاقبة تكريت، الذي شاهده معروضًا في كنيسة القدّيسة  صوفيا، في العام 1058.**
كان آخر ظهور للكفن في القسطنطينيّة، في العام 1204، وذلك استنادًا إلى شهادة الفارس روبير **دي كلاري **Robert de Clari** ,ونصّها  الأصلي محفوظ في المكتبة الملَكيّة في كوبنهاغن. لقد اشترك ذلك الفارس  الفرنسيّ في الحملة الصليبيّة الرابعة. وفي كتابه "قصّة الذين دخلوا  القسطنطينيّة " روى الملابسات السياسيّة التي رافقت عمليّة الهجوم، واصفًا  قصور المدينة وكنائسها والذخائر المحفوظة فيها، آتيًا على ذكر الكفن، إذ  قال :**
"كان  هناك كنيسة أخرى على اسم القدّيسة مريم بلاشيرن، حيث كان يحفظ الكفن الذي  لفّ به ربّنا، والذي كان ينتصب بطوله كلّ يوم جمعة، بحيث كان يمكن مشاهدة  قامة ربّنا كاملة. ولم يعرف أحد بعدها، لا من الروم ولا من الفرنسيين، ماذا  حلّ بالكفن بعد سقوط المدينة".*
*المرحلة الثالثة : الرحلة من الشرق إلى الغرب (1204-1355)**
استولى الصليبيّون على كنوز القسطنطينيّة وذخائرها، واصطحبوا معهم الكفن إلى جهة مجهولة. عندها، أرسل **ثيوذورس أنغلس **Théodore Ange** ، أحد أعضاء العائلة المالكة في القسطنطينيّة، رسالة إلى البابا إنّوقنطيوس الثالث**، العام 1205، قائلاً بأنّه "يَترك للغزاة الآتين من فرنسا وفينيتسيا **Venezia** كنوز  الذهب والفضّة" ، لكنّه يطالب باسترجاع الذخائر، بخاصّة "الذخيرة الأكثر  قداسة، أي الكفن الذي لُفَّ به المسيح بعد موته"، وهو يتَّكل على "عدالة  بطرس"، أي البابا ، ليقوم بمسعى لاسترجاع الذخائر.**
لكن، مَن هو الشخص الذي أصبح الكفن بحوزته، وإلى أين أخذه؟ هل هو أوتون دي لا روش **Othon de la Roche** ،أحد القادة الصليبييّن، الذي قيل أنّه أخذه إلى مقرِّه في أثينا؟ هل هم فرسان الهيكل **Les Templiers** الذين أخذوه إلى مقرٍّ لهم في إنكلترا؟ هل أوُدع مدينة بيزنسون في فرنسا؟ أم "الكنيسة المقدّسة" **la Sainte Chapelle** في  باريس؟ يحاول المؤرِّخون دراسة جميع هذه الاحتمالات، لكنّهم لم يحسموا  أمرهم بعد. إنّ تتبّع أثر الكفن، بعد خروجه من القسطنطينيّة، أمر صعب، إذ  تعوز المؤرّخين الوثائق الدقيقة.**
المؤكّد هو أنّ الكفن ظهر في مدينة ليريه **Lirey** في  فرنسا، حوالي العام 1355، حيث عُرض للجمهور، مفتتحًا مرحلة جديدة من  مسيرته التاريخيّة. وإنْ لاقت المرحلة السابقة بعض التحفّظ، من قبل  المؤرِّخين، فالمرحلة هذه لاقت إجماعًا منهم.*
*المرحلة الرابعة : الاستقرار في أوروبا (1355-...)*
*



*
*كنيسة ليريه*​ *يجمع  المؤرّخون على أنّ العرض العلني الأوّل للكفن في أوروبا أُقيم في كنيسة  مدينة ليريه الفرنسية، حوالي العام 1355، بمسعى من الفارس الفرنسيّ جوفروا  دي شارني الأوّل **Geoffroie de Charny I** الذي  يُعتبر المالِك الأوّل للكفن في الغرب، من دون أن نعرف بالتحديد كيف حصل  عليه ! للمناسبة، جرى نقش قلاّدات من الرصاص، عليها شكل الكفن، وآثار  الجسم، من الأمام ومن الوراء، مع شعار عائلة دي شارني، وشعار عائلة دي  فرجي، يحتفظ متحف كلوني **Cluny** في باريس بنموذج وحيد عنها عَثر عليه أحد هواة الصيد في نهر السين **Seine**.*
*



*
*قلادة الرصاص التي نُقشت بمناسبة عرض الكفن في ليريه*​ *بعد "استشهاد" زوجها في معركة بواتييه **Poitiers**، في 19 أيلول 1356، قامت جان دي فرجي **Jeanne de Vergy**، بتسليم الكفن إلى شناونة **chanoines** ليريه، فعملوا على تنظيم عروضات علنيّة، ودعوا الناس لمشاهدة "كفن المسيح" والتبّرك منه.**
أثارت  هذه العروضات ردّات فعل مختلفة. فبينما لاقت حماسًا شعبيًّا، وتَدفَّق  الناس على ليريه، حاملين معهم النذور والتقادم، ما أنعش اقتصاد المدينة،  ورفَعَ من شأن عائلة دي شارني، لاقت اعتراضًا من الأسقف المحلّي هنري دي  بواتييه **Henri de poitiers**،  بحجّة أنّ الدافع إلى العروضات هو "الطمع المادي وليس الورع"، مبديًا عدم  اقتناعه بصحّة الشكل الموجود على الكفن، لأنّ "الإنجيل المقدّس لم يأتِ على  ذكر طبع مشابه". فقام الأسقف "بتحقيق لبق وفعّال، واكتشف التزوير، وكيف  رُسم هذا القماش الذائع الصيت بأسلوب فنّي... وأنه صُنع يدٍ بشريّة ولم  يُصنع أو يوهب بمعجزة". عندها، توقَّفت العروضات، وخُبِّئ الكفن، تجنّبًا  للمواجهة مع الأسقف.**
بعد فترة من الزمن، قام آل دي شارني وشناونة ليريه بإعادة العروضات العلنيّة، ما أدّى إلى **اعتراض آخر من الأسقف المحلّي الجديد بيار دارسي **Pierre d'Arcis** الذي سارع برفع القضيّة إلى البابا الزور في أڤينيون **Avignon**،  إكليمنضُس السابع، في رسالة طويلة، في تشرين الثاني العام 1389، يكرِّر  فيها حجج سلفه المعارضة للعروضات، طالبًا من البابا التدخّل لوقفها. لكنّ  البابا، في رسالة جوابيّة إلى الأسقف، طلب منه السكوت عن القضيّة، تحت أمر  الطاعة، وبعث **رسالة  أخرى إلى سيّد ليريه الجديد، جوفروا دي شارني الثاني، فارضًا شروطه  لاستمرار العروضات. على كلّ حال، لم يعد من قيمة لهذه الرسائل الإعتراضيّة،  بعد أن أثبت العِلم الحديث عدم وجود أيّ مادّة تلوينيّة على النسيج،  وبالتالي، من المستحيل أن يكون الكفن من صنع رسّام، مهما كان متحاذقًا.*
*



*
*الدوق لويس الأوّل دي ساڤوا*​ *بعد  موت جوفروا دي شارني الثاني، في 22 أيار 1398، إنتقلت ملكيّة الكفن إلى  ابنته مارغريت دي شارني، التي أرادت التصرّف به بحريّة، والإستغناء عن  "خدمات" شناونة ليريه. عندها حصل خلاف بينها وبين الشناونة، أدى إلى انتقال  القضيّة إلى المحاكم، ما دفع مارغريت إلى التخلّص من الكفن، وبيعه إلى  لويس الأوّل، دوق ساڤوا، في 22 آذار 1453. وهكذا أصبح الكفن مُلكًا لهذه  العائلة، ذات النفوذ القويّ، يرافقها في تنقلاتها من مدينةٍ إلى أخرى، ومن  قصرٍ إلى آخر، إلى أن استقرَّ في كنيسة مدينة شامبيري **Chambery**، في 11حزيران العام 1502 .**
وفي  ليل 3كانون الأوّل العام 1532، شبّ حريقٌ في الكنيسة، فوصل إلى المكان  المحفوظ فيه الكفن، وطال بعض أطرافه، مسبِّبًا بعض الخروقات في القماشة ما  زالت ظاهرة حتّى اليوم. **
بعد فترة من الزمن، قام دوق الساڤوا بإرساله إلى **دير الراهبات الكلاريّات القريب لِرَتقه في الأماكن التي أتت عليها النيران.*
*



*
*الدوق شارل الثالث دي ساڨوا*​ *امتدت  عملية الإصلاح من 16نيسان لغاية 2أيار1534، حين أُعيد الكفن إلى مكانه في  كنيسة شامبيري. وحصل أنّه، بعد بضعة أشهر، اجتاحت الجيوش الفرنسيّة مملكة  آل ساڤوا، ما اضطرّ الدوق شارل الثالث الانتقال إلى مدينة تورينو، مصطحبًا  معه "الكفن المقدس"، حيث أقام له العرض العلنيّ الأوّل في هذه المدينة، في 4  أيار، العام 1535، الموافق "عيد الكفن المقدّس"، الذي كان البابا يوليوس  الثاني أسَّسه العام 1506. ثمّ راح دوقات الساڤوا يجوبون به المدن  المختلفة، فانتقلوا به من تورينو إلى ميلانو **Milano**، وإلى فرشللي **Vercelli**، وإلى نيس **Nice** ، ليعودوا به إلى شامبيري في العام 1561، ثمّ إلى تورينو، ليستقرّ فيها في الرابع عشر من شهر أيلول العام 1578، ولم يزل.**
أثناء وجوده في تورينو، زاره أسقف ميلانو المحبوب، **القدّيس شارل بوروميه،** سيرًا على الأقدام، من ميلانو إلى تورينو،** يرافقه اثنا عشر شخصًا من المختارين،** في أواسط تشرين الأوّل، العام 1578، وفاءً لنذر قام به، كي تخلص أبرشيّته من مرض الطاعون.**
وفي الرابع من أيار، العام 1613، عُرض الكفن للجمهور، بحضور أسقف جنيڤ،** القدّيس فرنسيس دي سال،** الذي كان يحمله بيديه. يتذكر الأسقف القدّيس هذا الحدث، **في رسالة له إلى القدّيسة جان دي شانتال.*
*



*
*كاتدرائية القديس يوحنا المعمدان في تورينو*​ *وفي  الأوّل من حزيران العام 1694، وُضع الكفن في مقرٍّ جديد لا يزال فيه حتّى  اليوم. وهذا المقرّ كناية عن كنيسة ملاصقة لكاتدرائيّة القدّيس يوحنا  المعمدان في تورينو، من عمل المعماري الإيطالي غوارينو غواريني **Guarino Guarini**.**
إنّ  أهالي تورينو متعلّقون جدّاً بالكفن، بحيث لا يدعونه يترك المدينة إلاّ في  حالات استثنائيّة، كما حصل مع بداية الحرب العالميّة الثانية، عندما تمَّ  نقله إلى دير مونتي فرجينه **Montevergine** للآباء البنديكتيين، في جنوب إيطاليا، حيث مكث فيه من أيلول العام 1939 حتّى تشرين الأوّل العام 1946، حين عاد إلى مقرّه الأساسيّ.*
*الجدير  بالذكر أنّ الكفن بقي مُلكًا لآل ساڤوا حتى آخر مَلك لهذه السلالة، واسمه  أومبرتو الثاني، الذي توفّي معزولاً في البرتغال، في 18آذار العام 1983.  وقد ضَمَّن وصيّته بندًا بالتنازل عن حقّه في ملكيّة الكفن لكرسي روما  الرسّولي، شرط أن يبقى في مدينة تورينو. فقام البابا بتعيين رئيس أساقفة  المدينة حارسًا للكفن، فعيّن، بدوره ، "اللجنة الأبرشيّة للمحافظة على  الكفن" مؤلّفة من إكليروس وعلمانيين اختصاصيين.*
*



*
*البابا يوحنا بولس الثاني وأومبرتو الثاني دي ساڤوا*​ *
أثناء وجوده في تورينو عُرض للجمهور مرّات عديدة، كان آخرها في العام 2010. *
​ *وكما وضحت  بدأ الاحتفاظ بكفن السيد المسيح منذ عام 1578  *​ *تُشير  إلى أنّه استُعمل لتكفين جثمان رجل تَعرَّض لآلام مبرّحة: جُلد جسمه،  وكُلّل رأسه بالشوك، وصُلب تعليقًا بالمسامير، وطُعن بحربة في جنبه، علاوةً  على كدمات وجراح ونزف دمويّ هائل، ساهم في حصول الوفاة.*​ ​ *العلم الذي يدرس الكفن *​ *كان  لا بدّ من إيجاد كلمة واحدة للدلالة على الاختصاصات المتنوعة التي استعان  بها العلماء لدراسة كفن المسيح. إنّ الراهب السالسي بياترو سكوتي **Don Pietro Scotti s.d.b** ،  الأستاذ في جامعة جَنوى-إيطاليا، هو الذي أطلق الكلمة المنتظرة، في مقالة  له، صدرت العام 1976، جاء فيها: "إنّ دراسة الكفن غير ممكنة من دون العودة  إلى نظرة شاملة لجميع الموادّ العلميّة المتعلّقة به. لذلك اقترحتُ، على  أثر مؤتمر تورينو، الذي انعقد العام 1939، كلمة "سندونولوجيا" للدلالة على  العلم الحديث الذي يجمع الاختصاصات المتنوعة في دراسة الكفن ويؤلّف  بينها"(1). والكلمة سندونولوجيا متأتية من اللغة اليونانية ومركبة من  كلمتين: سندون أي كفن، ولوجيا أي عِلم. في هذا السياق أُطلق على عالِم  الكفن تسمية سندونولوغ **sindonologue** بالفرنسيّة أو **sindonologist** بالإنكليزيّة. وأصبح هذا التعبير مقبولاً ومعتمدًا من الجميع.*
*مع ملاحظة ان مرقس الرسول استخدم كلمة سيندون*
*Σινδών**  لوصف كفن المسيح **
**
لقد قيل إنّ كلمة سندون **Sindon** متأتية من سيدون **Sidon** نسبة إلى مدينة صيدا اللبنانية، حيث يُمكن أن يكون الكفن قد حيك على النول. لمّا رأى عالِم الآثار موريس بييه **Maurice Pillet** صورًا  لكفن المسيح قال: "لم تُحَك هذه القماشة في أورشليم، لقد صُنعت في منطقة  صيدا". ولمّا قيل له إنّه استنتج ذلك بسبب التسمية اليونانية للكفن، قال:  "لم أنتبه إلى هذا الأمر أبدًا. إنّ رؤية القماشة فقط أودى بي إلى هذا  الاستنتاج". والمعروف عن العالِم المذكور أنّه من كبار الاختصاصيين في  الأقمشة القديمة، وهو مَن قام بالتنقيبات الأولى في دورا أوروبّس  (الصالحيّة - سوريا)، وعمل حافظًا في الكرنك والأقصر في مصر.*
*ولا غرابة في اعتماد هذه الطريقة لتحليل اشتقاق كلمة سندون، إذ أنّ هناك أمثلة عديدة مشابهة: قماشة تول **Tulle** نسبة إلى مدينة تول في فرنسا؛ وقماشة موسلين **Mousseline** نسبة إلى مدينة الموصل في العراق؛ وقماشة دمسكوس **Damascus** نسبة إلى مدينة دمشق في سوريا*.​ ​ *تعليقا علي اسلوب الدفن *​ *يتوقع المشككين ان المسيح كان سيكفن مثل الطريقة المصريين القدماء ويلف بشرائط او مثل اليهود ويربط باكفان *​ *اسلوب الدفن عند اليهود*​ *ندرسه معا من كتابات اليهود في الوقت الحاضر*​ ​ *Included are the following:*



 *Transfer of the deceased to funeral home *
 *Services of a licensed funeral director *
 *Use of any of the chapels affiliated with Chicago Jewish Funerals, Ltd., or your synagogue, for the funeral service. *
 *Tahara** -- ritual washing, purifying, and dressing the body, performed by the **Chevra Kadisha (Jewish Sacred Society)**, a volunteer religious-service group*
 *.  Members also recite prayers asking God to grant the deceased eternal  rest. Choice of a one-time fee or an annual solicitation of the family. *
 *Tachrichim** -- white, pocketless, hand-sewn, pure linen burial shrouds *
 *Kosher, wood casket *
 *Transportation of deceased to the cemetery *
 *الاعداد يشمل الاتي *​ *نقل الميت الي بيت الجناز *​ *خدمات التي يقدمها مدير الجناز المرخص*​ *استخدام اي مكان معد لخدمة الجناز *​ *مرحلة  التطهير --- الغسيل الاول, التجفيف والتنقيه, تلبيس الجسد, يتم هذا بواسطه  جمعية اليهود الخادمين وهم مجموعه من المتدينيين المتبرعيين *​ *الاعضاء ايضا يتلوا صلاوات طلبا من الله ان يحمي المتوفي للراحه الابدية وياخذوا اجره سنويه من عائلته*​ *تكريكيم –(ثوب التكفين ) ابيض, بدون جيوب, مربوط اليد, كتان نقي*​ *كفن من خشب الكوشر *​ *نقل الميت الي المدفن*​ *http://www.jewishburial.org/plans.html*​ ​ *وبعد ان بدانا ندرك بعض خطوات الاعداد للدفن *​ *ندرس بعض المراحل باكثر تدقيق*​ ​ *The **chevra kadisha** (**חברה קדישא** "holy group") is a Jewish **burial** society  usually consisting of volunteers, men and women, who prepare the  deceased for proper Jewish burial. Their job is to ensure that the body  of the deceased is shown proper respect, ritually cleansed and dressed  in shrouds.*
*الكرفا  كاديشا( المجموعه المقدسه) هم مجموعة الدفن اليهودية, عادة يكونوا مكونين  من متبرعين رجال ونساء الذين يعدون الميت لتكفين يهودي لائق. وظيفتهم هم ان  يتاكدوا ان جسد الميت قدم له الاحترام المناسب, نظف بعناية وارتدي الشرود*​ ​ *Preparing the body — Taharah*
*There are three major stages to preparing the body for burial: washing (**rechitzah**), ritual purification (**taharah**), and dressing (**halbashah**). The term **taharah** is used to refer both to the overall process of burial preparation, and to the specific step of ritual purification.*
*اعداد الجسد – الطهاره *​ *هناك  ثلاث مراحل مهمه في اعداد الجسد للدفن : الغسل , التطهير الدقيق والملابس.  لفظ طهاره يستخدم للاشاره لكل الخطوات الاعداد والدفن وايضا لخطوه محدده  وهي التطهير*​ ​ *The general sequence of steps for performing **taharah** is as follows. Blessings, prayers, and readings from Torah, **Psalmshia** there and other Jewish scripture may be recited at several points:*
*وتتابع خطوات التطهير هي كالاتي *​ *البركه والصلاه وقراءة التوراه من السالميشا ( من المزامير) وايضا بعض الكتابات اليهوديه في بعض النقاط*​ 

 *The body (**guf**) is uncovered. (It has been covered with a sheet awaiting **taharah**.) *
 *The  body is washed carefully. As all blood must be buried along with the  deceased, any open bleeding is stopped. The body is thoroughly cleaned  of dirt, body fluids and solids, and anything else that may be on the  skin. All jewellery is removed. *
 *The body is purified with water, either by immersion in a **mikvah** or by pouring a continuous stream in a prescribed manner. *
 *The body is dried (according to most customs). *
 *The body is dressed in traditional burial clothing (**tachrichim**). A sash (**avnet**) is wrapped around the clothing and tied in the form of the Hebrew letter "shin," representing one of the names of God. *
 *The coffin (**aron**) (if there is a coffin) is prepared by removing any linings or other embellishments. A sheet (**sovev**) is laid into the coffin. Outside the Land of Israel, if the person wore a prayer shawl (**tallit**) during their life, one is laid in the coffin for wrapping the body once it is placed there. One of the corner fringes (**tzitzit**) is removed from the shawl to signify that it will no longer be used for prayer in life. *
 *The body is then lifted into the coffin and wrapped in the prayer shawl and sheet. Soil from **Israel** (**afar**), if available, is placed over various parts of the body and sprinkled in the coffin. *
 *The coffin is closed. *
 *1 الجسد يكشف ( لانه كان مغطي بغطاء قماش انتظارا للطهاره )*​ *2  الجسد يغسل بعناية وكل الدم يدفن مع الميت واي جرح ينزف لا بد ان يتوقف .  الجسد ينظف من كل الاوساخ ومن كل السوائل البيلوجيه والاجسام الصلبه واي شئ  اخر قد يوجد علي الجلد وايضا تنزع الجواهر*​ *3 الجسد يطهر بالماء سواء بالغمس او بتيار من الماء الجاري *​ *4 الجسد يجفف بعنايه*​ *5 الجسد يوضع في ملابس التكفين ويوضع الحنوط  ويلف بالشاش فوقها ويربط *​ *6 الكفن يجهز (لو يوجد كفن ) بازالة اي شئ يبطنه . يوضع شريط في الكفن *​ *7 الجسد يرفع للكفن ويدفن في طبقة قماش . ويوضع تراب حول اجزاء مختلفة من الجسد وتنثر علي الكفن*​ *8 يقفل الكفن*​ * Once the body is dressed, the **coffin** is  sealed. Unlike other religions, in Judaism there is no viewing of the  body and no "open casket" at the funeral, though the immediate family is  allowed a visitation right prior to the coffin being sealed to pay  their final respects. In **Israel** caskets are not used at all, with the exception of military and state funerals. The body is carried to the grave wrapped in a **tallit.*
*Once the coffin is closed, the **chevra** then  asks for forgiveness from the deceased for anything that they may have  done to offend them or not show proper respect during the **taharah**. If the body is not taken immediately for burial, guards or watchers (**shomrim**) sit with the coffin until it is taken for burial. It is traditional to recite **Psalms** during this time.*
*Kevura**, or burial, should take place as soon as possible after death. The **Torah** requires burial as soon as possible, even for executed criminals.**[1]** This means that burial will usually take place on the same day as death, **or,  if not possible, the next day. Some Reform and other congregations  delay burial to allow more time for far flung family to come to the  funeral and participate in the other post burial rituals.*
*الدفن  يجب ان يتم باسرع وقت ممكن بعد الوفاه والطهاره تتطلب ان الدفن يتم اسرع  وقت ممكن حتي للمجرمين المعدمين وهذا يعني ان الدفن يتم في نفس يوم الوفاه  لو متاح او ثاني يوم . بعض الحالات يؤخرون الدفن ليتيح بعض الوقت للاقارب  ليحضروا الجناز ويشاركوا في مراسم ما بعد الدفن *​ 
*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bereavement_in_Judaism*
*التكفين اليهودي*​ *بعد تطهير وتجهيز الجسد يلف بكفن يسمي تكريكيم *​ *والتكركيم هو حله بيضاء من الكتان الابيض بدون جيوب ولها اكمام  *​ *وصورتها *​ *



*​ *



*​ *وبعد ان يوضع فيها الجسد *​ *



*​ *يغطي الوجه بمنديل من شاش  *​ *



*​ *ثم يبدؤا بربط الاطراف الثلاثه عند الرقبه والصدر والحقوين بطريقه متسعه *​ *



*​ 
*وفي  البحث بهذه النقطه الهامه وجد ان اسباب تاجيل الدفن لليوم الثاني او ما  بعده لو كان ليلة السبت وهذا ما حدث تفصيليا مع السيد المسيح لانه كان هذا  السبت عظيم وممنوع ان يعمل عملا فيه *​ *اي ان السيد المسيح كفن بسرعه بدون اتمام خطوات الطهاره اليهودية الواجبه *​ * (مت57:27-61):  "ولما كان المساء جاء رجل غني من الرامة اسمه يوسف وكان هو أيضا تلميذاً  ليسوع. فهذا تقدم إلى بيلاطس وطلب جسد يسوع فأمر بيلاطس حينئذ أن يعطى  الجسد. فاخذ يوسف الجسد ولفه بكتان نقي. ووضعه في قبره الجديد الذي كان قد  نحته في الصخرة ثم دحرج حجراً كبيراً على باب القبر ومضى. وكانت هناك مريم  المجدلية ومريم الأخرى جالستين تجاه القبر."*​ *(مر42:15-47): "ولما كان المساء إذ كان الاستعداد أي ما قبل السبت. جاء يوسف الذي من الرامة مشير شريف وكان هو أيضاً منتظرا ملكوت **الله** فتجاسر  ودخل إلى بيلاطس وطلب جسد يسوع. فتعجب بيلاطس انه مات كذا سريعا فدعا قائد  المئة وسأله هل له زمان قد مات. ولما عرف من قائد المئة وهب الجسد ليوسف.  فاشترى كتانا فأنزله وكفنه بالكتان ووضعه في قبر كان منحوتاً في صخرة ودحرج  حجراً على باب القبر. وكانت مريم المجدلية ومريم أم يوسي تنظران أين وضع."*​ *(لو50:23-56):  "وإذا رجل اسمه يوسف كان مشيراً ورجلاً صالحاً باراً. هذا لم يكن موافقا  لرأيهم وعملهم وهو من الرامة مدينة لليهود وكان هو أيضاً ينتظر ملكوت الله.  هذا تقدم إلى بيلاطس وطلب جسد يسوع. وأنزله و لفه بكتان ووضعه في قبر  منحوت حيث لم يكن أحد وضع قط. وكان يوم الاستعداد والسبت يلوح. وتبعته نساء  كن قد آتين معه من الجليل ونظرن القبر وكيف وضع جسده. فرجعن واعددن حنوطاً  وأطياباً وفي السبت استرحن حسب الوصية."*​ *(يو38:19-42)*
*آية(38):  "ثم أن يوسف الذي من الرامة وهو تلميذ يسوع ولكن خفية لسبب الخوف من  اليهود سأل بيلاطس أن يأخذ جسد يسوع فأذن بيلاطس فجاء واخذ جسد يسوع."*
*آية(39): "وجاء أيضاً نيقوديموس الذي آتى أولاً إلى يسوع ليلاً وهو حامل مزيج مر وعود نحو مئة مناً."*
*آية(40): "فأخذا جسد يسوع ولفاه بأكفان مع الأطياب كما لليهود عادة أن يكفنوا."*
*آية(41): "وكان في الموضع الذي صلب فيه بستان وفي البستان قبر جديد لم يوضع فيه أحد قط."*
*آية(42): "وكان في الموضع الذي صلب فيه بستان وفي البستان قبر جديد لم يوضع فيه أحد قط."*
*ويتضح منه الاتي *​ *اي  يتضح لنا انيوسف و نيقوديموس وضعوه في كتان بدون غسل ببعض الحنوط بسرعه  لان السبت لاح فلكي لا يخالفا الناموس ورجعا بسرعه واعدا حنوطا للاعداد  للتطهير والتكفين الحقيقي *​ *مرقس*​ *16: 1 و بعدما مضى السبت اشترت مريم المجدلية و مريم ام يعقوب و سالومة حنوطا لياتين و يدهنه*​ *لوقا*​ *23: 56 فرجعن و اعددن حنوطا و اطيابا و في السبت استرحن حسب الوصية*​ *لانه  لم ينظف من الدم ولم ينزع الكتان الاول الذي كان به الدم وهذا غير مقبول  بالمره بالنسبه لليهود حتي علي الذين قتلوا عقابا ولم يغسل بالماء لا  بالجاري ولا في حوض  ولم ينظف جميع الجروح حتي يتوقف الدم والدليل ان  اكفانه التصقت بجسمه بسبب الدم الذي لم يكن جف بعد ولم ينظف ولم يعزل جسده  جيدا بالزيوت والحنوط لذلك اعدوا حنوط ولم يوضع عليه تراب لان كل ذلك  يستلزم ساعات طويله ولم يكن يتوفر هذا الوقت لان السبت كان لاح*​ *ومن هذا يدل انه المريمات والباقيين** مثل يوسف ونيقوديموس** خرجوا  لكي يتمموا عملية التطهير للدفن ولولا احتياجهم وضرورة تنفيز هذه الخطوات  ما كانوا غامروا بان يذهبوا للقبر في وجود الجنود الرومانيون*​ *لهذا  فكفن تورينوا هو ليس كفن يهودي معتاد اي تكركيم ولكن قطعة من القماش  الكتان لف بها مؤقتا حتي يتم اجراءات التكفين فيما بعد ولكنه قام قبل ذلك  بالطبع *​ *اما المنديل فهو ليس منديل الوجه ولكن هو منديل ربط الفك فهو يربط من اسفل الذقن لاعلي الراس ولس منديل وجه *​ ​ *وصف كفن تورينو*​ *



*​ 
*



*
*مَذخر الكفن المقدس الجديد**
Aldo Guerreschi*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (10 أبريل 2014)

القماشة                   *



*​ *صورة مكبرة للكفن تظهر فيها الخيوط وعليها آثار الدم*​ *إنّ الكفن مصنوع من كتّان، يُقال له بالفرنسيّة **Lin** ، وبالانكليزية **Flax** ، وهو أنواع. من المرجّح أنّ النوع الذي استُعمل في نسيج الكفن هو كتّان برّي **Linum angustifolium** ، وهو غير كتّان شائع **Linum usitissimum** ، المعروف بالكتّان الزراعي الصناعي المشهور.**
**
إنّ حالة الكفن جيّدة، ولا يتأثر بالشَدّ أو الفَرك، ولونه مائل إلى الاصفرار، كلون التبن، ويبلغ طوله 4,42 مترًا، وعرضه 1,13 مترًا.**
**
إنّ  طريقة النسج من نوع "السرجه" ذي القطبات المتعرّجة، حيث يمرّ كلّ خيط في  "اللحمة" تحت ثلاثة خيوط منها، وذلك بالمداورة، وبموازاة أوّل خيط زاوية،  ومن ثمّ يَعبر فوق خيط من "السداة"، ليعود بالاتجاه المعاكس، وبموازاة خطّ  الزاوية الثاني، راسمًا نسيجًا مصلّبًا.** وهذا الاسلوب قديما جدا بالفعل يصلح للقرن الاول الميلادي.**
**
إذا  أمعنا النظر في قماشة الكفن، نرى أنّها مؤلّفة من قطعتين متلاصقتين، واحدة  أساسيّة كبيرة، وأُخرى جانبيّة صغيرة، تمتدّ على طول القماشة، مرتبطة  بعضها البعض بخيط من كتّان. طول القطعة الأساسيّة 4,42 مترًا، وعرضها 1,04  مترًا. أمّا القطعة الجانبيّة، فطولها 3,87 مترًا، وعرضها 9 سنتيمترًا، إذ  هي ناقصة عند الأطراف: 16 سنتيمترًا من جهة، و38 سنتيمترًا من الجهة  الأخرى.**
**
تتكوّن القطعة الجانبيّة من الكتّان، وحيكت بالطريقة ذاتها التي حيكت بها القطعة الأساسيّة، لكنّ **مواصفات خيوطها مختلفة. لا ندري بالظبط من أين أتت، ولا إذا كانت أُضيفت لاحقًا، ولا نعرف كيف ومَن اقتطع الأطراف الجانبيّة** ( هذه القطعه الاضافيه هي بالفعل غالبا من القرن الثالث عشر اضيفت للاصليه ولهذا الكربون المشع يظهرها انها من القرن الرابع عشر ) **.*
*



*
*حتّى  العام 2002، حين بدأت عملية الترميم الأخيرة للكفن، لم يكن بالمستطاع  معاينة الجهة الخلفيّة للنسيج، بل كان العلماء والزوّار يكتفون بمعاينة  الجهة الأماميّة فقط، حيث آثار الإنسان المصلوب، وذلك لسببين:**
**
1-  وجود بطانة، سمّيت "بطانة هولنده"، خيطت بالقطبة الصغيرة، العام 1534، بيد  الراهبات الكلاريات، بهدف شدّ نسيج الكفن عليها، لتلتصق به تمامًا، وتصبح  سندًا له، وبالتزامن مع الرقع التي وضعتها الراهبات على الخروق التي سبّبها  الحريق في شامبيري.**
**
2-  وجود غطاء من المخمل الأحمر، غير ملتصق بالكفن، وضعته الأميرة كلوتيلد دي  ساڨوا، العام 1868، بدلاً من الغطاء الأسود اللون الذي كان قد وضعه  الطوباوي **سيباستيان ڨالفريه**، بطريقة غير موفقة، في العام 1694 *
*



*
*العلماء يسترقون النظر إلى الجهة الخلفية من الكفن، في العام 1978. من الشمال إلى اليمين**: **راي  روجرز – جون جاكسون – جيوڨاني ريجي (رئيس الفريق الإيطالي الذي تعاون مع  الستارب) – لويجي غونيلا (المستشار العلمي لرئيس أساقفة تورينو**) *​ *في العام 1978،إستطاع علماء **الستارب** استراق  النظر إلى الجهة الخلفية من النسيج، بعد أن حصلوا على الإذن لفكّ بعض  القطب من "بطانة هولنده"، بطول 8 سنتم، قامت به إحدى الراهبات الكلاريات،  أيضًا، من دون التمكن من معاينة شاملة ووافية للجهة الخلفيّة. *
*لكنّه،  في العام 2002، تمّ نزع الغطاء الأحمر وفكّ "بطانة هولنده"، فتمكن العلماء  من إجراء مسح شامل بواسطة السكانير للجهة الخلفيّة للكفن، ثمّ وضعت بطانة  جديدة من الكتّان، ذات اللون العاجي، لم تخضع لأيّة عملية تبييض أو تلوين  اصطناعي، خيطت على الجهة الخلفية بطريقة محترفة. *

*آثار جسم الإنسان*
*من  الآثار اللافتة على قماشة الكفن هي شكل إنسان، نرى جسمه كاملاً من الأمام،  يداه الواحدة فوق الأخرى، رجلاه ممدودتان، شعره مُسدَل على وجهه، له  شاربان، ولحية منتوفة في الوسط. كما نراه كاملاً من الوراء، تنتشر على طول  جسمه بقعٌ حمراء من الدم، أشدّ كثافة عند مؤخّر الرأس. *
*إنّه  شكل إنسان مصلوب، في يداه ورجلاه أثرٌ لمسامير، وعلى رأسه آثار نزيف قويّ  ناتج عن غرز أشواك (؟) حادّة فيه، وعلى ظهره علامات جَلد، وفي جنبه الأيمن  أثر طعنة حربة. وقد أكّد ذلك أطباء الأدلّة الجنائية المتخصّصون بتشريح  الجثث.*
*



*
*الآثار الأخرى*
*إنّ  مَن ينظر إلى الكفن، يسترعي انتباهه، للوهلة الأولى، خطّان باللون القاتم،  على طول القماشة، وهذا ناتج عن الحريق الذي تَعرَّض له الكفن في 4 كانون  الأوّل العام 1532، عندما كان محفوظًا في مدينة شامبيري - فرنسا **Chambéry**.  فقد كان مطويًا داخل خزنة صغيرة، وموضوعًا في كنيسة تلك البلدة. أُنقذ  الكفن من الحريق ولكن، لشدّة الحرارة، سقط قسمٌ من غطاء الخزنة على الكفن  فخرقه، كما أنّ جهة من الكفن "تشوشطت"، فظهر ذلك بشكل خطَّين باللون القاتم  لَمّا فُرش الكفن. أمّا الخروق فبلغ عددها 30. *
*ونلاحظ أيضًا خطوطًا طويلة وقصيرة، ناتجة عن طيّ القماشة التي حُفظت مدّة طويلة على هذا الشكل. ونلاحظ بعض الثقوب الصغيرة، بشكل **L**، التي قيل إنّها ناتجة عن محراك للحطب (محكشون) غرزه أحد المشكّكين ليمتحن به قدرة القماشة على الصمود بوجه النار، لذلك سُمّيت **Poker holes**.*
*وهناك  أيضًا آثار بقع صغيرة من الماء، على طول الخطين القاتمَي اللون، حصلت من  جرّاء الماء الذي قُذف على الكفن من قِبَل الذين قاموا بإخماد حريق العام  1532. أمّا بقع الماء الأخرى الكبيرة، الظاهرة في وسط الكفن - عددها خمسة -  والصغيرة، الظاهرة على الجوانب - عددها ستة في كلّ جانب- فهي ناتجة عن حدث  آخر، لأنّ آثارها على القماشة لا تتوافق مع آثار الطيّات التي كانت موجودة  حين حصول الحريق. لا نعرف بالظبط طبيعة هذا الحدث، ولا متى حصل، لكنّه  قديمٌ حتمًا.*
*



*

*



*
*



*

*



*​ *آثار بقع الماء**
Aldo Guerreschi ©*​ *خلاصة
بالرغم  من أضرار الحريق والعلامات الفارقة، فإنّ شكل الإنسان ما زال واضحًا،  ولمعاينته، وجب علينا حصر النظر ما بين الخطَّين القاتمَي اللون، على مسافة  أبعد من مترين، وأقرب من عشرة أمتار. ولا يسعنا إلاّ التأسّف على تلاشي  الآثار مع الزمن، إذ بدأت تفقد من وضوحها، ويُخشى أن تزول في حال لم يتمكّن  العلماء من إيجاد الطريقة الفعّالة للمحافظة عليها.*
*مميزات **كفن المسيح*
*هناك  أربع ميزات ينفرد بها كفن المسيح المحفوظ في تورينو، ويتميّز بها عن باقي  الأكفان، الحديثة أو القديمة، الموجودة في المتاحف العالميّة. وهذه الميزات  هي:*
*1- آثار جسم الإنسان
إذا  نظرنا إلى الكفن المعروض أمامنا، نرى عليه آثارًا واضحة ونقيّة لشكل إنسان  كامل من الأمام، يداه الواحدة فوق الأخرى، رجلاه ممدودتان، شعره مسدل على  وجهه، له شاربان ولحية منتوفة في الوسط. كما نراه كاملاً من الوراء، تنتشر  على طول جسمه بقع حمر من الدم، أشدّ كثافة عند مؤخّر الرأس. إنّه شكل إنسان  مصلوب، في يديه ورجليه أثرٌ لمسامير، وعلى رأسه آثار نزيف قويّ ناتج عن  غرز أشواك (؟) حادّة فيه، وعلى ظهره علامات جَلْد، وفي جنبه الأيمن أثر  طعنة حربة. هذا الإنسان الذي لُفَّ به هذا الكفن عانى العذابات ذاتها التي  عاناها المسيح، والمكتوبة في رواية الآلام في الإنجيل، ما دفع البعض إلى  القول بأنّ الكفن هو إنجيل جديد خامس، يبيّن لنا بالصورة، ما ورد كتابة في  الأناجيل الأربعة الأخرى، وكأنّه يثبّت الوصف الكتابي بالصورة الحيّة.*
*



*
*2- الخلو من بقايا اهتراء الجسد
إذا  تفحصنا الأكفان التي تَلفّ أجساد الأموات، نرى في جميعها، بقايا الجسد  المتحلّل. أمّا في كفن تورينو، فلا نجد فيه شيئًا من هذا القبيل، ولا أدنى  أثر للإفرازات وللمواد المعروفة التي تبقى عادة بعد تحلّل الجسد. إنّ الرجل  الذي لُفَّ به كفن تورينو، تمكّن من الإفلات من الموت قبل أن تبدأ عمليّة  تبريد الجسد، ثمّ تفكّكه وتحلّله، فغادر الكفن، بطريقة غير مألوفة، تاركًا  شكل جسده الكامل، وآثار الجروحات التي عليه.*
*3- الپوسيتيف / النيغاتيف**
إنّ المحامي الإيطالي **سِكُندو پِيّا (†1941) الذي قام بتصوير الكفن للمرّة الأولى**،  ليلة 28 أيار 1898، هو الذي اكتشف هذه الميزة. ففي الفنّ الفوتوغرافي  عادة، يُعتبَر الشخص الذي نراه بالعين المجرّدة صورة إيجابيّة-پوسيتيف،  تتحوَّل في فيلم التصوير، الموجود داخل الكاميرا، إلى صورة سلبيّة-نيغاتيف،  حيث تنعكس الألوان والاتجاهات، فيصبح اللون الفاتح غامقًَا، واللون الغامق  فاتحًا، وتتحوّل اليد اليمنى مثلاً إلى يسرى، *
*



*
*بوسيتيف*​ ​ 
*



*
*نيغاتيف*​ ​ *واليسرى  إلى يمنى. في المختبر، يحوّل المصوّر الصورة السلبيّة إلى الصورة  الإيجابيّة، بواسطة التحميض والتظهير، فيَظهر لنا شكل الشخص على حقيقته،  كما لو رأيناه بالعين المجرّدة. 
أمّا المحامي پِيّا فقد رأى، في الصورة  السلبيّة، ما كان يُفترَض أن يراه في الصورة الإيجابيّة، أي أنّه رأى صورة  الجسم على حقيقته، كما لو رآه بالعين المجرّدة، فبدا مذهولاً للأمر. وحتّى  اليوم، لم يكتشف الخبراء كيفيّة حصول هذه الظاهرة على هذا الشكل.*
*



*
*بوسيتيف*​ ​ 
*



*
*نيغاتيف*​ ​ *4- الأبعاد الثلاثة*
*
بالرغم  من أنّ آثار الجسم على الكفن المسطَّح تبدو في بعدين، لكنّها تحتوي على  عناصر الشكل ذي الأبعاد الثلاثة، ومكّنت بعض العلماء من استخراج صورة واضحة  وملموسة، ليس بالإمكان الحصول عليها من أيّة صورة عادية أخرى في بعدين.  فبعد النتيجة الأولى التي حصل عليها العالِم الفرنسي پول غاستينو، العام  1973، بواسطة أشعّة اللايزر، قام العلماء الأميركيون جون جاكسون **وإريك جامبر وبيل موترن، في العام 1978، بتحسين النتيجة، إذ استعملوا آلة **VPeight** الخاصّة من صنع النازا **NASA** .  ثمّ أتى العالِمين الإيطاليين، طَمبورللي وبالوسّينو، اللذين تَوصّلا إلى  تنقيح الصورة بواسطة الكمبيوتر. تلاهما العالِم الإيطالي أَلدو غويريسكي  الذي، باستعماله الفنّ الفوتوغرافي فقط، من دون اللجوء إلى أيّة آلة أو  طريقة أخرى، تَمكّن مؤخرًا من الحصول على صور رائعة للكفن المقدّس بالأبعاد  الثلاثة.*
*



*
*John Jackson ©*​ 

*



*
*G. Tamburelli ©*​ 

*



*
*Aldo Guerreschi ©*​ 
​ *ماذا يقول العِلم*
*إنّ  عِلم الكفن أو السندونولوجيا هو علم حديث العهد، ويشمل العديد من  الاختصاصات، ويتطوَّر بسرعة، وقد غدا مادّة تدريس في معاهد اللاهوت  والجامعات في أوروبا وأميركا.**
تعود الدراسة الموضوعيّة الأولى عن كفن تورينو إلى رئيس أساقفة بولونيا **Bologna** في إيطاليا، ألفونسو پاليوتو **Alfonso Paleotto**،  أصدرها العام 1598، شرح فيها طبيعة الجروحات البادية على رَجل الكفن،  مقارنًا إيّاها بما جاء على لسان الأنبياء والآباء، ومتوقِّفًا عند بعض  التفاصيل الطبيّة، كمكان غرز المسامير في الجسم وعددها.*
*



*
*سِكُندو بِيّا*​ *مَرَّت  ثلاثة قرون دون صدور أيّ بحث علمي جديد، إلى أن جاءت الصور الأولى التي  التقطها سِكُندو بِيّا، في العام 1898، لتثير اهتمام العِلم الحديث، وتضع  العلماء أمام تساؤلات جديدة، اختلفوا فيما بينهم على تقديم الإجابات عنها.  فبعد أن كان كفن تورينو محطة للحجّاج ولممارساتهم التقويّة، أصبح مادّة بحث  للعلماء وللنقد العلميّ.**
في العام 1900، أي سنتين فقط بعد البلبلة التي أحدثتها صور سِكُندو بيّا، قام الراهب الفرنسيّ المؤرِّخ أُليس شوفالييه **Ulysse Chevalier †1923** بعرض بعض الوثائق التي اكتشفها، واستنتج منها أنّ الكفن من صُنع أحد الرسّامين** وهذا ما يتمسك به الرافضين**.  لكنّ المعاينات المباشرة للكفن، بالإضافة إلى الصور العديدة التي التُقطت  له لاحقًا، أثبتت عدم وجود أيّ مادة تلوينيّة اصطناعيّة على النسيج. *
*



*
*العالم الفرنسي إيڤ دولاج*​ *وفي 21 نيسان العام 1902، قام البروفسور إيف دولاج **Yves Delage †1920**، المنتمي إلى مذهب اللاأدريّة **Agnosticisme**،  بتقديم بحثٍ له إلى الأكاديميّة الفرنسيّة للعلوم، يشير فيه إلى قناعته  بأنّ كفن تورينو هو نفسه الكفن الذي لُفَّ به جسد المسيح. أثار هذا البحث  اعتراض زملائه، وعلى رأسهم أمين سرّ الأكاديميّة، العالم الملحد مارسيلان  بِرتيلوه **Marcelin Berthelot †1907**،  الذي طالب دولاج بإعادة صياغة بحثه، وحذفْ كلّ ما له علاقة بكفن تورينو،  كي يحظى بالموافقة المطلوبة لنشره في التقرير الرسميّ للأكاديميّة. لكنّ  دولاج دافع عن وجهة نظره، قائلاً بأنّ هدفه هو إظهار الحقيقة فقط، حتى ولو  كَلَّفه ذلك خسارة أصدقائه.**
وفي العام 1931، بدأ بيار باربيه **Pierre Barbet †1961**،  الطبيب الجرّاح في مستشفى مار يوسف في باريس، بإجراء الاختبارات على جثث  طازجة، والبحث في تاريخ الصَلب وعِلم الآثار، بعد أن عاين الكفن عن قريب،  خلال العرض العلني الذي جرى في تلك السنة. وبعد عشرين سنة من الاختبارات،  أصدر كتابه الشهير الذي لم يزل، لغاية اليوم، يحظى بالاقبال، ويُعاد طبعه  من حينٍ إلى آخر.**
وفي العام 1938، أَصدر البروفسور پول فينيون **Paul Vignon †1943**،  أستاذ علم الأحياء في المعهد الكاثوليكي في باريس، كتابًا هامًا قَدَّم  فيه نتائج أبحاثه عن الكفن، من النواحي العلميّة والتاريخيّة، بالإضافة إلى  الإيقونوغرافيا وعلم الآثار والمنطق.**
**وبعد فترة من الزمن، بدأ يسطع اسم العالِم الفرنسيّ انطوان لوغران **Antoine Legrand †2002** الذي  عاين الكفن عن قرب خلال العروضات العلنيّة التي حصلت في العام 1931 و 1933  و1978. ويشير، في كتابه، إلى أمرٍ يهمّنا في لبنان، هو منديل مار شربل،  المحفوظ في دير مار مارون – عنايا. لقد قام لوغران بمقارنة الآثار الموجودة  على نسيج الكفن، مع الآثار الموجودة على منديل يحمل شكل وجه القديس شربل،  كان قد وُضع على وجه القدّيس، بعد حوالي خمسين سنة من موته، حين كان جسمه  لا يزال ينضح عرقًا وموادّ أُخرى. وهناك قطعة أخرى من القماش، لم يأتِ  لوغران على ذكرها، لكنّها موجودة أيضًا في الدير المذكور، أُلقي عليها  القدّيس في المناسبة ذاتها، وتحمل آثار جسمه بالكامل. إنّ المنديل وقطعة  القماش جديرتان بالفحص والدراسة.**
لكنّ ذروة الاهتمام العلميّ كانت في العام 1978، حين قام فريقٌ مؤلَّف من أكثر من أربعين عالِمًا، معظمهم أميركيّون، سُمِّي **ستارب **STURP** أي **Shroud of Turin Research Project** بمعاينة  الكفن عن كثب، بالعين المجرّدة والمعدّات المتطوّرة، خلال خمسة أيّام  متتالية، قاموا بعدها بنشر النتائج التي توصّلوا إليها. إنّ المجتمع العلمي  لا يزال يعوِّل على هذه الأبحاث، لذلك نقوم بعرضها هنا، بالإضافة إلى نبذة  عن أهمّ الدراسات والأبحاث التي حصلت منذ ذلك التاريخ.*

*جون هيلِر*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (10 أبريل 2014)

*أ - عِلم النسيج **Experts en textile*
*



*
*إنّ العالِم جيلبر رايس **Gilbert Raes** ، الأستاذ في معهد غانت **Gent** للنسيج  في بلجيكا، كان أوّل مَن فحص نسيج الكفن في العام 1973، وسُمح له باقتطاع  ثلاث عيّنات منه: الأولى، من صدر الكفن، بقياس 4سنتم × 1،3 سنتم؛ والثانية،  من القطعة الجانبيّة، بقياس 4 سنتم × 1 سنتم؛ والثالثة، من الخيط الذي  استعمل لربط الكفن بالقطعة الجانبيّة. ثمّ أتى بعده، في السنوات اللاحقة،  اختصاصيّون آخرون، أمثال الإنلكيزي جون تايرِر **John Tyrer †1992**، والفرنسي غبريال ڤيال **Gabriel Vial †2005** من متحف النسيج في ليون **Lyon** تَلخَّصت ملاحظاتهم بالآتي:**
* إنّ الكفن مصنوع من كتّان، يقال له في الفرنسيّة **Lin**، وفي الإنكليزيّة **Flax**، وهو أنواع. من المرجّح أنّ النوع الذي استعمل في نسيج الكفن هو **Linum angustifolium** أي كتّان برّي، **وهو غير **Linum usitissimum** أي كتّان شائع، وهو الكتّان الزراعي الصناعي المشهور.**
* إنّ حالة الكفن جيّدة، ولا يتأثر بالشدّ أو الفرك، ولونه مائل إلى الإصفرار، كلون التبن.**
* في نسيج الكفن بعض ألياف القطن، من نوع قطن الشرق **Gossypium Herbaceum**، ربما أتت من النول الذي استُعمل سابقًا لنسيج قطعة من القطن، وهذا دليل على أصل الكفن الشرقي.**
*  إستلزم صنع نسيج الكفن نَولاً له أربع دعسات. إنّ طريقة النسج من نوع  "السرجة" ذي القطبات المتعرّجة، حيث يمرّ كلّ خيط في "اللحمة" تحت ثلاثة  خيوط منها، وذلك بالمداورة، وبموازاة أوّل خيط زاوية، ومن ثمّ يَعبر فوق  خيط من "السداة" ليعود بالاتجاه المعاكس، وبموازاة خطّ الزاوية الثاني،  راسمًا نسيجًا مصلَّبًا. يشكّل ذلك، بحدّ ذاته، شيئًا مثيرًا للاهتمام، إذ  أنّ معظم الأقمشة الرومانيّة والمصريّة، التي يرجع عهدها تقريبًا إلى زمان  المسيح، كانت تُصنع عادة "بالسرجة البسيط" أي "خيط أعلى وخيط أسفل". كان  النسيج المصنوع من قطبات متعرّجة بنسبة ثلاث قطبات إلى واحدة، معروفًا  آنذاك، لكنّه كان يستعمل بالأفضليّة في الحرير. هذا لا يعني أنّ مصدر الكفن  غير أكيد، إنّما بالأحرى تبدو كلفة صنعه مرتفعة، وهذا أمر متوقّع من مشترٍ  ثريّ مثل يوسف الرامي.**
*  هناك عنصر صغير ولكنّه مهمّ، ويساعد على تحديد التاريخ التقريبيّ لصنع  الكفن: إنّه طريقة التبييض. من الممكن تحويل الكتّان الخام، ذو اللّون  الأسمر، إلى كتّان أبيض، وذلك إمّا بتبييض الأوتار قبل الحياكة، وإمّا  بتبييض النسيج كلّه بعد حياكته. إنّ حياكة الكتّان دقيقة، كونه قليل  التمدّد، ويجعله التبييض سريع العطب. لم تستطع المناويل القديمة حياكة  الوتر المبيّض، ولم تعمل التقنيات اللازمة للنّسج بطريقة جيّدة، إلاّ منذ  القرون الوسطى. إضطّر الحاكة، في العصور القديمة، إلى تبييض الكتّان بعد  نسجه، ممّا كان يترك بصمة للسّبب التالي: عند ملتقى السَداة باللحمة، يحمل  كلُّ خيط بقعة سمراء صغيرة تُمثِّل لون الكتّان الخام، الذي لم تتمكّن  عمليّة التبييض من الوصول إليه، في منطقة يَحمي فيها خيطٌ معيَّنٌ الخيط  الذي يتقاطعُ معه. يكفي إزاحة الخيطين بواسطة إبرة لرؤية الآثار المميّزة.  بما أنّ الكفن يَحمل مثل هذه الآثار، فهو يعود حتماً إلى عصرٍ سابقٍ للعصور  الوسطى.*
*ب- عِلم الآثار **Archéologie**
يَحفل  عِلم الآثار، في العصر الحديث، باكتشافات هامّة، ساهمت في تنوير علماء  الكفن حول تفاصيل عمليّة الصَّلب، وأشكال الصليب، ووِضعة المصلوبين.**
**ففي العام 1940، تمَّ اكتشاف لوحة من المرمر، في مدينة پوتسوالي **Pozzuoli** الواقعة  جنوبي إيطاليا، تعود إلى القرن الأوّل قبل الميلاد، حُفرت عليها قواعد  عمليّة الصلب، مع واجبات "متعهّد الصلب" وعمّاله و أجورهم ومعدّاتهم وبعض  التفاصيل الأخرى، أطلق عليها تسمية **Tabula Puteolana**. تلاها، العام 1965، اكتشاف لواحدة أخرى مماثلة، في مدينة كومو **Como** الواقعة شمالي إيطاليا، أطلق عليها تسمية **Tabula Cumana**. ثمَّ عُثر لاحقًا، على مخربشات **graffitis** تمثِّل الصلب، في عدّة مدن إيطاليّة، في پوتسوالي ذاتها، وفي پومپاي **Pompei**، يعود تاريخها إلى القرن الميلادي الأوّل.*
*



*
*رسم يوحنان المصلوب*​ *وفي العام 1947، كانت اكتشافات قمران بجوار البحر الميت، وكان الاهتمام بالأسينيّين وعاداتهم في دفن موتاهم.**
وفي العام 1968، تَمَّ الاكتشاف الأهمّ، عندما عثر عالِم الآثار ڤاسيليوس تزافيرِس **Vasilius Tzaferis**، بالقرب من أورشليم، على مقبرة جماعيّة، فيها العديد من الهياكل العظميّة، من بينها واحد، أثار اهتمامه، لأنّه غُرِز في عقبيه **calcanéums** مسمارٌ  من الحديد، طوله 17،5 سنتم. بعد استكمال البحث، تبيَّن أنّ هذا الهيكل  العظمي يعود لرجل في العقد الثالث من العمر، طوله حوالي المتر وسبعين سنتم،  محفور اسمه "يوحنان"، بالآراميّة، على مدفنه، قضى صلبًا في الفترة التي  سبقت احتلال أورشليم في العام 70. بعد معاينة آثار احتكاك المسامير باليدين  والرجلين، استطاع العلماء تكوين صورة واضحة عن وِضعة جسم المصلوب هذا، على  الصليب، مكتشفين بذلك بعض التفاصيل المفيدة في عمليّة الصلب.*
*ج- عِلم التشريح **Anatomie – Pathologie*
*



*
*الطبيب بيار باربيه*​ *إحتلّ  الدكتور بيار باربيه المكان الرائد في دراسة رَجل الكفن من الناحية  الطبيّة. قام باختبارات عديدة خلال أكثر من عشرين سنة، وأصدر في الخمسينات،  كتابًا مرجعًا، يتلخَّص محتواه بالتالي:**
* غُرزت مسامير اليدين في المعصم، بين عظام الرسغ، في مكان ديستو **espace de Destot**، وليس في راحة اليد كما تخيلها الرسّامون، وسار بها الاعتقاد الشعبيّ.**
* تصيب المسامير العصب الناصف **nerf médian** ما يجعل المصلوب يثني إبهامه، لذلك هو غير مرئي في يد رجل الكفن.**
* يموت المصلوب اختناقًا عندما يصبح عاجزًا عن التنفّس بسبب الألم المبرّح الذي يمنعه من رفع جسمه ليخفّف الثّقل عن قفصه الصدري.**
*لم يُغسل جسم المسيح، كما كانت عادة اليهود في تلك الأيّام، لأنّ الدفن تمَّ بسرعة، مراعاة لشريعة السبت.**
* إنّ رَجل الكفن إنسان ميت لأنّ تصلّب الجثة **rigidité cadavérique** واضح، لكنّه لا يوجد على الكفن أي أثر لاهتراء الجسد، ما يعني أنّ الجسد غادر الكفن بسرعة، وذلك قبل بدء عمليّة التَحلّل.*
*



*
*الطبيب فريد الزغبي*​ *لكنّ الاختبارات الحديثة، في هذا المضمار، التي قام بها فردريك زوغيبي (فريد الزغبي؟) **Frederick Zugibe**،  الطبيب الأميركي اللبنانيّ الأصل، والمرجع العالمي حول تأثيرات الصلب على  جسد المصلوب، تناقض معظم استنتاجات باربيه. ففي كتابه الأخير، الصادر في  العام 2005، يردّ الزغبي على النقاط السابقة بالتالي:**
*  صحيح أنّ المسمار غُرز بين عظام الرسغ، بحيث يأخذ مساره الصحيح، ويخرج في  المكان البادي على الكفن، لكن ليس في مكان ديستو القريب من الخنصر، بل في  مكان آخر، سمّاه مكان **z**، قريب من الإبهام.**
* إنّ المسمار الذي يدخل مكان **Z** لا  يصيب العصب الناصف، وبالتالي لا تشكِّل إصابة العصب السبب الأساسي لثني  الأبهام. إن الأبهام مثني إلى جهة راحة اليد، لأنّ مكانه الطبيعي هناك،  عند **الأحياء والأموات.**
* لا يموت المصلوب اختناقًا بل نتيجة الصدمة، فيقول الزغبي:*
*



*

*



*
*"لو  كان عليّ إصدار وثيقة وفاة بصفتي رئيسًا لجهاز الكشف الطبّي، لكنتُ قرَّرت  أن سبب الوفاة هو الصدمة جراء الإصابات الناتجة عن عمليّة الصلب. ولو  فرضنا أنّه لم يمت نتيجة هذه الاصابات، فإنّ جرح الحربة، بالإضافة إلى وضع  الصدمة العام، سوف يؤدّي إلى الوفاة، نتيجة التحرّك المنصفي القويّ الذي  يسبِّبه الاسترواح الصدري".
* إنّ جسم المسيح قد غُسل قبل إلقائه على  الكفن، ولو لم يكن كذلك، لكان الكفن كلّه مغطّى بالدم، ومن المستحيل مشاهدة  آثار الجروح واضحة كما تبدو عليه الآن.
* صحيح أنّ رجل الكفن إنسان ميت، وتصلّب الجثّة واضح.
إنّ  دراسات الزغبي لها مصداقيّة أكبر من دراسات باربيه، كونها تّمَّت بعد أكثر  من خمسين سنة، في زمن تطوَّرت فيه الأبحاث الطبيّة كثيرًا.*
*د- عِلم الإنسان **Anthropologie – Ethnologie*
*



*
*رسم وجه المسيح للفنان **الأرمني أجَميان*​ *يَتِّفق علماء الإنسان على أنّ رَجل الكفن هو ساميّ الملامح، له لحية وشعر طويل، **يتراوح عمره بين الثلاثين والأربعين سنة،** قال فيه كارلتون كون **Carlton Coon †1981**،  أستاذ علم الإنسان في جامعة هارفرد إنّه "من النوع الذي نراه، في أيّامنا  الحاضرة، بين اليهود السِفارديم والنبلاء العرب". وقد توقّف بعضهم عند **مقياس رجل الكفن،** لكنّهم اختلفوا على احتساب طوله إذ تراوحت النتيجة بين 1،62 مترًا، كما احتسبها المونسينيور جوليو ريتشي **Giulio Ricci †1995**،  و 1،80 مترًا كما احتسبها جاكسون وجامپِر. ومَن يزور بازيليك القدّيس  يوحنا اللاتيراني في روما، يرى تحفة من الحجر مكوّنة من أربعة أعمدة فوقها  بلاطة تُعرف بـ **Mensura Christi** أو "مقياس المسيح" تدلّ الزائر على طول المسيح، عندما يقوم بقياس المسافة الفاصلة بين الأرض والبلاطة، فيحصل على نتيجة 1،83 مترًا.**
لكنّ  العلماء الذين عاينوا الكفن عن كثب، لاحظوا مفارقة في طول الجسم: إنّ طوله  من الأمام أقلّ بخمسة سنتيمترات من طوله من الوراء! أمّا وزنه فهو حوالي  الثمانين كيلوغرامًا.*
*هـ - عِلم المسكوكات **Numismatique*
*



*

*



*
*في العام 1979، أَعلن الراهب اليسوعي الأميركي، فرنسيس فايلاس **Francis Filas †1985**، أستاذ اللاهوت في جامعة لويولا في شيكاغو، عن اكتشافه آثارًا على قماش الكفن، في منطقة العينين، بشكل أربعة أحرف لاتينيّة، هي **U C A I** تبدو "مطبوعة" على القماش، فاستنتج أنّها ربّما تكون جزءًا من اسم الامبراطور تيباريوس قيصر **TiberioU KAIsaros**، الذي كان يُنقش على العملات المعدنيّة المتداولة زمن المسيح، وقد قام أحدهم بوضع العملات على عينيّ المسيح، أثناء عمليّة التكفين.**
إنّما اللافت هو أنّه نلاحظ، على الكفن، حرف **C** بدل حرف **K**، وهذا يعود إلى خطأ في النقش، إذ توصّل فايلاس إلى العثور على قطعة من العملة ذاتها، عليها الغلطة النقشيّة نفسها.**
ليس  معروفًا بعد السبب الحقيقي لوضع العملات على العينين، وهو مستغرب، لذلك لم  يُلاقِ هذا الاكتشاف إجماعًا بين العلماء، ولا يزال يخضع للنقد العلميّ  الموضوعيّ.*
*و- عِلم اللقاح **Palinologie*
*



*
*ماكس فراي يسحب العينات عن سطح الكفن*​ *في العام 1973، دُعي ماكس فراي **Max Frei †1983**،  مدير المختبر العلمي التابع لدائرة البوليس في زوريخ – سويسرا، إلى معاينة  الكفن عن كثب، عَلَّه يكشف عن شيء جديد. وفي ليلة 23 تشرين الثاني، بعد  الانتهاء من العرض التلفزيوني الخاصّ بالمناسبة، حصل على الإذن بوضع 12  شريطًا لاصقًا على نسيج الكفن، ثمّ سحبها، فتمكّن من الحصول على 12 عيّنة  من الغبار العالق على سطح الكفن.**
عند  عودته إلى مختبره في سويسرا، حَدَّق في العينات بواسطة المجهر، فلاحظ وجود  أجزاء صغيرة مختلفة من الفطريّات والشَعر واللقاحات. توقّف عند اللقاحات  محاولاً معرفة جنسها، بالرغم من إدراكه صعوبة التعرّف إليها. لكنّه  تَوصَّل، بعد سنوات من البحث والتدقيق، وبالاستناد إلى خبرته الواسعة، وإلى  التصنيف الشامل الموجود لديه، وإلى المستندات العديدة، إلى التعرّف على 58  نوعًا من اللقاح،** 45 منها في منطقة القدس و** بينها 6 لقاحات لأزهار لا تنبت إلاّ في ضواحي البحر الميت** وفلسطين** فقط**،  وأخرى لأزهار موجودة فقط في تركيا، خصوصًا في برّ الأناضول. فاستنتج أنّه  لا بدّ من أن يكون الكفن قد أمضى فترة من الزمن في الشرق، داعمًا بذلك  اكتشاف "قطن الشرق" على نسيج الكفن، على يد معاصره البروفسور رايس. يتابع  دراسات فراي ويتقدّم بها أستاذا الجامعة العبرية في أورشليم: أوري باروخ **Uri Baruch**، وأفينوام دانين **Avinoam Danin** .*



*وبعد ذلك في سنة 1997 بحث افينوام دانين عالم النبات في الجامعه العبرية في اورشليم وحدد نوع من حبوب اللقاح *
*Chrysanthemum coronarium, Cistus creticus and Zygophyllum*

*ووضح انه نبات يزهر في الربيع في اورشليم *
*وايضا في عام 2008 اضاف افينوام دانين خمس انواع اخرين التي تزهر في ازار ونيسان*
*ز- مبحث الدم **Hématologie*
*



*
​

*تُشاهَد،  على نسيج الكفن، خاصّة عند الرأس والظهر والمعصمين وأسفل الرِجلين، بقع  قرمزيّة اللون من مختلف الأحجام، كان الدكتور باربيه عاينها عن كثب، وأَكّد  أنَّها بقع دم. ثمّ أتى عضوا الستارب، جون هيلِر **John Heller †1995**، وآلان آدلِر **Alan Adler †2000**،  اللذان أخذا عيّنات من هذه البقع، وقاما بتحليلها في المختبرات الأميركيّة  المتطوِّرة، وأكَّدا أنَّها فعلاً بقع دم إنسان. وفي رسالة خاصّة بعثتُ  بها إلى جون هيلِر، سألته: "كيف يجوز أن يبقى الدم مدّة ألفي سنة؟"  فأجابني: "لا أرى سببًا كي لا يبقى الدم، حيث لا يتبخَّر، وقد وجدنا مادة  البورفيرين **Porphyrine** في  أصفاد متحجرة، يعود تاريخها إلى خمسة ملايين سنة"، والمادة المذكورة هي  أساسيّة في تكوين الدم. ثمّ ذهب الإيطالي بيار لويجي بولوني **Pierr Luigi Bolloni** إلى أبعد من ذلك، إذ أكّد أنّ هذا الدم هو من فئة **AB**، وقد وافق الأميركيّان على فحوصه.**
كان المعترض البارز على دراسة هيلِر وآدلِر هو والتر ماكرون **Walter McCrone †2002**،  زميلهما في الستارب، الذي قال إنّ البقع القرمزيّة اللون هي مادة تلوينيّة  اصطناعيّة، استعملها أحد الرسّامين. وقد برهن ذلك بحجّة أنّه عثر على مادة  أوكسيد الحديد التي كان يستعملها الرسّامون قديمًا. لكنّ زملاءه ردّوا  عليه، رافضين قوله بحجّة أنّ كميّة أوكسيد الحديد التي عثر عليا ضئيلة  جدًّا، ولا يمكن أن تكون في أساس البقع القرمزيّة، ثمّ أنّها موجودة على  كلّ مساحة الكفن، لا في مكان البقع القرمزيّة فقط، وهي بالتالي جزء من  النسيج بأكمله.* *ودرس  هيللير والدير البقع وتمكنوا من اكتشاف وجود هيموجلوبن وهو بالطبع من احد  المكونات الاساسية لكرات الدم الحمراء ووجدوا معها بروفرين وبيلوروبين  والبيومين *
*وارسل عينة الي **SUNY** الي در اندرو ميرويزير ووجد ان الدي ان ايه متكسر ولكن بقايا قليله موجوده واكد ان البقع هي دم قديم *
*ح- عِلم الكيمياء **Chimie*
*



*
*راي روجرز* *
**© 2004 Barrie M. Schwortz*​ *إنصبّ  علماء الكيمياء، على رأسهم آلن آدلر، على تحليل البقع القرمزيّة اللون،  بالإضافة إلى المواد المختلفة العالقة في خيوط نسيج الكفن، فأكّدوا أنّ  آثار الجسم على الكفن ناتجة عن تدرّج ألوان الخيوط، وأنّه لا وجود لآثار  اهتراء الجسم الذي لُفّ به هذا الكفن، ما يعني أنّ الجسم غادر الكفن قبل  بدء عمليّة التحلّل، وأنّه ليس من المعقول أن يكون اللون القرمزيّ مادّة  تلوينيّة لأنّه:**
* لو كان هناك تلوين، لسال مع ارتفاع الحرارة، في أثناء تعرّض الكفن للحريق عدّة مرّات، وأهمّه حريق العام 1532.**
* يُظهر التحليل بواسطة الكمبيوتر، عدم وجود اتجاهات محدّدة في البقع، وهذا يعني استحالة استعمال ريشة فنّان.**
*  ليس من تطابق مع أيّ مادّة تلوينيّة استُعملت منذ آلاف السنين حتّى اليوم.  وقد قام هيلِر وآدلِر بدراسة صباغ الأرجوان الذي كان يُستخرج قديمًا من  الأصفاد الموجودة على شواطئ صور وصيدا، فلم يلاحظا أيّ قاسم مشترك مع طبيعة  البقع على نسيج الكفن.**
وتبقى مشاركة راي روجرز **Ray Rogers †2005**، العالم الأميركي العملاق، أساسيّة لاثبات هذه الحقائق، وسنتكلّم لاحقًا عن مساهمته الفعّالة في دحض نتائج فحص الكاربون 14.*
*ودرس  احدي عشر فرد من بعثة تورينو وبالفحص بالميكرسكوب الالكتروني فحص البقع  ووجد ان احد البقع مكونة من بلايين من الصبغات التي حجمها اقل من  ميكرومتر من مصدر عضوي يحتوي علي الهيم وهو الحديد في مركبات الدم وايضا  كربوهيدرات ولا يمكن ان تكون طلاء.*
*ط- الأيقونوغرافيا **L'iconographie*
*



*

*



*
*لا  تعطينا الأناجيل وصفًا واضحًا للمسيح، ولا تقدم لنا كتابات المؤرّخين  والآباء معلومات دقيقة عن شكله، وكثرٌ هم الناس الذين يتحرَّقون شوقًا  لرؤية وجهه. هل كان شنيعًا "لا صورة له ولا بهاء فننظر إليه ولا منظر  فنشتهيه" كما تنبّأ أشعيا (2:53) وأكّده إكليمنضُس الإسكندريّ †215؟ أم كان  "أجمل بني آدم" كما جاء في المزمور 2:45؟ أم أنّ "لون شعره الذهبيّ ولحيته  اللطيفة جعلت هيئته سماويّة... ولم أرَ في حياتي وجهًا صبوحًا أحلى أو  أصفى أو أنقى من وجهه" كما جاء في **تقرير بيلاطس البنطي المنحول إلى الأمبراطور تيباريوس قيصر؟**
مهما  يكن من أمر، تقدّم لنا الإيقونوغرافيا معلومة هامّة: إنّ معظم أيقونات  السيّد المسيح، بدءًا من القرن السادس، تحمل علامات مشتركة مع الوجه الذي  نراه على الكفن، ما يدلّ على أنّ رسّامي الأيقونات استوحوا رسوماتهم من  مصدر واحد، هو الكفن، لَمّا كان مطويًّا لا يُرى منه سوى الوجه، وهذا دليل  إضافي على أقدميّته. أحصى پول ڤينيون العلامات المشتركة، فتبيَّن له أنّ  عددها عشرون؛ وأحصاها مؤخّرًا الأميركي آلن وانغر **Alan Whanger**،  بواسطة طريقة حديثة متطوّرة، فتَبيَّن له أنّها أكثر من مائتي علامة، نذكر  أهمّها: الخطّ الأفقي في وسط الجبين، الحاجب الأيمن الذي هو أكثر كثافة من  الحاجب الأيسر وأعلى منه، الوجنتان البارزتان، اللحية المنقسمة إلى اليمين  وإلى اليسار، خصلة الشعر على الجبين...*
*ي- تأريخ الكفن بواسطة الكربون 14 **Datation au Carbone quatorze*
*



*

*



*
*في  21 نيسان 1988، تَمَّ اقتطاع عيّنات من الكفن سُلِّمَت إلى ثلاثة مختبرات  عالميّة لإجراء فحص الكربون 14عليها، لمعرفة تاريخ النسيج. وُضعت العمليّة  بكاملها تحت إشراف المتحف البريطانيّ، بشخص البروفسور مايكل تايت **Michael Tite**. أمّا المختبرات الثلاثة فهي تابعة لجامعة تاكسون **Tucson** في ولاية أريزونا في أميركا، وجامعة أُكسفورد في إنكلترا، ومعهد الپوليتكنيك في زوريخ **Zurich** في سويسرا. **أُعلنت النتيجة في 13 تشرين الأول سنة 1988، بلسان الكردينال أناستازيو **بالِستريرو **Anastasio Ballestrero †1998**،** كردينال  تورينو وحافظ الكفن، وكانت أنّ الكفن صُنع ما بين العام 1260 والعام 1390!  [ ليست علامة التعجّب من المؤلِّف بل من العلماء الذين كتبوها على اللوح  أثناء المؤتمر الصحافي لإعلان النتيجة].**
ما  أن أُعلنت النتيجة حتى نشرتها وسائل الإعلام كالبرق، فتلقَّفها  المتحمِّسون للكفن بخيبة أمل، وارتاح لها المشكِّكون. لكنّ الكردينال  بالِستريرو أرفق إعلانه بالملاحظة التالية:**
"ليس باستطاعة أحد إرغامي على الموافقة على هذه النتيجة. ا**لعِلم هو الذي سيحكم على العِلم**.  إنّ هذه الفحوص لا تُنهي فصول الكتاب حول الكفن، وهي ليست إلاّ فصلاً آخَر  يُضاف إلى قصّة الكفن أو، كما يقول بعضهم، إلى ألغاز الكفن. وبعد كلِّ هذه  الأبحاث، ليست لدينا أجوبة لتفسير كيفيّة حدوث صورة المسيح هذه".**
أثارت  النتائج انتقادات علميّة عديدة، وتساءل العلماء الذين لم يشاركوا في فحوص  المختبرات الثلاثة: هل تَمَّ تنظيف العيّنات من آثار التلوّث المتراكم على  سطح النسيج، بطريقة جيّدة؟ وما كان تأثير حرارة الحريق الذي تعرَّض له  الكفن، العام 1532، على كميّة الكاربون 14 في النسيج؟ ولماذا لم تؤخذ  العيّنات من أماكن مختلفة من الكفن، بدل أن تؤخذ كلّها من مكان واحد مشكوك  بأمره؟ أوَ لم يكن من الأفضل توكيل الفحوصات إلى عدد أكبر من المختبرات؟  وإذا كانت النتيجة فعلاً صحيحة، كيف نفسِّر جميع الدراسات العلميّة الأخرى  التي سبق ذكرها، بالإضافة إلى الحجج التاريخيّة والكتابيّة الداعمة لصحّة  كفن تورينو؟**
ظلّ الوضع على حاله، بين أخذٍ وردّ، إلى أن نشر راي روجرز، في المجلّة الأميركيّة المتخصِّصة **Thermochimica acta**،  العدد 425، العام 2005، بحثا حاسمًا، بَرهن فيه أنّ المكوّنات الكيميائيّة  للعيّنة التي اقتُطعت من الكفن لإجراء فحص الكاربون 14 عليها، تختلف عن  المكوّنات الكيميائيّة لباقي نسيج الكفن، وأنّ عمر النّسيج الأساسيّ يتراوح  ما بين 1300 سنة و3000 سنة. فاستنتج المجتمع العلمي أنّ عيّنة الكربون 14  لم تكن جزءًا من الكفن في الاساس، وربّما أُضيفت لاحقًا بطريقة حذقة وغير  مرئية! ومع أنّ راي روجرز لم يكن له متَّسع من الوقت لتأكيد هذا الاستنتاج،  إذ وافته المنيّة بعد أسابيع معدودة، بسبب معاناته من مرض السرطان، لكنّ  دراسته الرصينة، والمشهود لها من المجلّة العالميّة، لاقت تجاوبًا سريعًا  من المجتمع العلميّ، وأعادت الأمل إلى مناصريّ صحّة الكفن.*
*ك- عمليّة الترميم في العام 2002 **Restauration de l'an deux mille deux*
*



*

*



*
*© Arcidiocesi Di Torino*​ *طالما  تداول أعضاء اللجنة الأبرشيّة للمحافظة على الكفن في إمكانيّة القيام  بترميم الكفن، إلى أن قَرَّروا المباشرة بالعمليّة، بعد حصولهم على الإذن  من كرسيّ روما الرسولي. بدأت عمليّة الترميم في 20 حزيران العام 2002، تحت  إشراف الكردينال سِفيرينو پوليتو **Severino Poletto**،  رئيس أساقفة تورينو، ورئيس اللجنة، وامتدَّت حتّى 23 تموز من العام نفسه،  قامت بها إختصاصيّة النسيج السويسريّة ميختيلد فلوري لامبرغ **Mechtild Flury Lemberg** وتلميذتها الإيطاليّة إيرين تومادي **Irene Tomedi**، ومرَّت في ثلاث مراحل: **
**
* المرحلة الأولى، من 20 حزيران لغاية 25 منه، تَمَّت فيها إزالة "البطانة" المعروفة بـ "نسيج هولنده" **Holland cloth** مع الرقع التي وضعتها الراهبات الكلاريّات في العام 1534، وشَدّ الكفن بواسطة الأثقال، بغية إزالة طيّات النسيج. **
**
*  المرحلة الثانية، من 26 حزيران لغاية 15 تموز، حيث أفسحت الخياطتان المجال  أمام المصورين الاختصاصيين، الذين قاموا بتصوير الكفن، من الجهة الأماميّة  والجهة الخلفيّة، بواسطة الكاميرا التقليديّة، والكاميرا الرقميّة **digital camera**، والسكانير، والمنظار الطَيفي **spectrophotometer**. **
**
* المرحلة الثالثة، من 16 تموز لغاية 23 تموز، تَمّ فيها خياطة "بطانة" جديدة، وتصوير الكفن في حلّته الجديدة. **
**
أثناء  معاينة الجهة الخلفيّة للنسيج، كشف المرمِّمون وجود آثار باهتة لكامل  الجسم ، لم تكن معروفة في السابق – إذ كان الاعتقاد أنّ آثار الجسم موجودة  فقط على الجهة الأمامية – أصبحت تشكّل مادة علميّة جديدة للعلماء  المعاصرين، يتناولونها بالدراسة والتحليل.*
*
بعد الانتهاء من الترميم، وصدور** التقرير الرسمي الذي أعدّه المونسينيور غيبارتي**، رئيس اللجنة **الأبرشيّة  للمحافظة على الكفن، تمّ نشر الصور الجديدة للكفن، فبدا منظره مريحًا  للعيان، ما سيفرح حتمًا الحجّاج الذين سيتأملونه أبّان العرض القادم. لكنّ  العديد من العلماء، ومن بينهم راي روجرز، انتقدوا بشدّة عمليّة الترميم،  مطلقين بحقّها أبشع الصفات، فقالوا إنها "مجزرة" وعمليّة "تدمير"، لأنّه  كان يجب على المرمّمين استعمال القفّازات عند ملامستهم سطح النسيج، لتلافي  نقل التلوّث من اليدين على النسيج؛ وكان يجب عليهم المحافظة على كلّ  الغبار، والخيوط المحروقة و "الفالتة"، والرواسب المختلفة الموجودة على سطح  النسيج، للاستعانة بها في فحوصات لاحقة. لكنّ المسؤولون عن عمليّة الترميم  أجابوا بأنّهم أودعوا كلّ شيء في حاويات صغيرة مرقمة، لكنّهم اضطروا إلى  العمل من دون قفازات، كما هي عادة الخياطين، لتحسّس القماش، فيأتي الترميم  على أفضل ما يرام.*



*ل- **اضيف ايضا وجود متعلقات وجزئيات وفحصها جوزيف كولبيك وتسمي *
*Travertinearagonitelimestone*
*ووجد انها هي عينات من الحجر الجيري من مقابل القدس القديمة ولكن الفرق انها مختلطة بالياف الكتان.*

*واخيرا **حساب الاحتمالات **Calcul des Probabilités**
أراد  بعض العلماء إجراء حساب الاحتمالات لمعرفة احتمال كون الكفن لشخص آخر غير  يسوع المسيح، فقاموا بمعاينة مراحل التعذيب التي مرَّ بها رجل الكفن،  وقارنوها مع ما يُحتمل أن يكون محكوم غيره قد مَرَّ به: الجَلد القوّي  بالمقارنة مع الجَلد الخفيف، وإكليل الشوك الفريد من نوعه، ودقّ المسامير  بالمقارنة مع الربط بالحبال، وعدم كسر الساقين كما كانت العادة، وطعنه  الحربة مع خروج الدم والماء، واللفّ بالكفن بدل الرمي في الحفرة العموميّة،  ومغادرة الكفن دون ترك أيّ أثر لاهتراء الجسم، وغيرها من الأحداث  التفصيليّة. **
إنّ فرنسيس فايلاس حصل على احتمال 1 على 10 بقوّة 26. أمّا برونو باربيرس **Bruno **Barberis** فحصل على احتمال1 على225 مليار. أمّا كينيت ستيفنسون **Kenneth Stevenson**، الناطق الرسمي باسم الستارب، فتوصّل إلى احتمال 1 على 83 مليون، وهو أكبر نتيجة بالإمكان الحصول عليها. **
تُشير جميع هذه الحسابات إلى أنّه من المستحيل، عمليًّا، أن يكون كفن تورينو يخصّ شخص آخر غير يسوع المسيح.*

*ماذا يقول الإنجيل*
*في  ما العلماء يدرسون الكفن، لاحظوا أنّ الآثار التي على القماش تطابق ما قيل  في روايات الآلام الواردة في الأناجيل الأربعة، ما يجعل من الكفن "إنجيلاً  خامسًا" مرئيًا يُظهر ما يقرأه الناس في الرواية المكتوبة. وهذا التطابق  يزيد من إمكانيّة أن يكون كفن تورينو هو كفن يسوع، وليس كفن أيّ إنسانٍ  آخر.*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (10 أبريل 2014)

*أ - عِلم النسيج **Experts en textile*
*



*
*إنّ العالِم جيلبر رايس **Gilbert Raes** ، الأستاذ في معهد غانت **Gent** للنسيج  في بلجيكا، كان أوّل مَن فحص نسيج الكفن في العام 1973، وسُمح له باقتطاع  ثلاث عيّنات منه: الأولى، من صدر الكفن، بقياس 4سنتم × 1،3 سنتم؛ والثانية،  من القطعة الجانبيّة، بقياس 4 سنتم × 1 سنتم؛ والثالثة، من الخيط الذي  استعمل لربط الكفن بالقطعة الجانبيّة. ثمّ أتى بعده، في السنوات اللاحقة،  اختصاصيّون آخرون، أمثال الإنلكيزي جون تايرِر **John Tyrer †1992**، والفرنسي غبريال ڤيال **Gabriel Vial †2005** من متحف النسيج في ليون **Lyon** تَلخَّصت ملاحظاتهم بالآتي:**
* إنّ الكفن مصنوع من كتّان، يقال له في الفرنسيّة **Lin**، وفي الإنكليزيّة **Flax**، وهو أنواع. من المرجّح أنّ النوع الذي استعمل في نسيج الكفن هو **Linum angustifolium** أي كتّان برّي، **وهو غير **Linum usitissimum** أي كتّان شائع، وهو الكتّان الزراعي الصناعي المشهور.**
* إنّ حالة الكفن جيّدة، ولا يتأثر بالشدّ أو الفرك، ولونه مائل إلى الإصفرار، كلون التبن.**
* في نسيج الكفن بعض ألياف القطن، من نوع قطن الشرق **Gossypium Herbaceum**، ربما أتت من النول الذي استُعمل سابقًا لنسيج قطعة من القطن، وهذا دليل على أصل الكفن الشرقي.**
*  إستلزم صنع نسيج الكفن نَولاً له أربع دعسات. إنّ طريقة النسج من نوع  "السرجة" ذي القطبات المتعرّجة، حيث يمرّ كلّ خيط في "اللحمة" تحت ثلاثة  خيوط منها، وذلك بالمداورة، وبموازاة أوّل خيط زاوية، ومن ثمّ يَعبر فوق  خيط من "السداة" ليعود بالاتجاه المعاكس، وبموازاة خطّ الزاوية الثاني،  راسمًا نسيجًا مصلَّبًا. يشكّل ذلك، بحدّ ذاته، شيئًا مثيرًا للاهتمام، إذ  أنّ معظم الأقمشة الرومانيّة والمصريّة، التي يرجع عهدها تقريبًا إلى زمان  المسيح، كانت تُصنع عادة "بالسرجة البسيط" أي "خيط أعلى وخيط أسفل". كان  النسيج المصنوع من قطبات متعرّجة بنسبة ثلاث قطبات إلى واحدة، معروفًا  آنذاك، لكنّه كان يستعمل بالأفضليّة في الحرير. هذا لا يعني أنّ مصدر الكفن  غير أكيد، إنّما بالأحرى تبدو كلفة صنعه مرتفعة، وهذا أمر متوقّع من مشترٍ  ثريّ مثل يوسف الرامي.**
*  هناك عنصر صغير ولكنّه مهمّ، ويساعد على تحديد التاريخ التقريبيّ لصنع  الكفن: إنّه طريقة التبييض. من الممكن تحويل الكتّان الخام، ذو اللّون  الأسمر، إلى كتّان أبيض، وذلك إمّا بتبييض الأوتار قبل الحياكة، وإمّا  بتبييض النسيج كلّه بعد حياكته. إنّ حياكة الكتّان دقيقة، كونه قليل  التمدّد، ويجعله التبييض سريع العطب. لم تستطع المناويل القديمة حياكة  الوتر المبيّض، ولم تعمل التقنيات اللازمة للنّسج بطريقة جيّدة، إلاّ منذ  القرون الوسطى. إضطّر الحاكة، في العصور القديمة، إلى تبييض الكتّان بعد  نسجه، ممّا كان يترك بصمة للسّبب التالي: عند ملتقى السَداة باللحمة، يحمل  كلُّ خيط بقعة سمراء صغيرة تُمثِّل لون الكتّان الخام، الذي لم تتمكّن  عمليّة التبييض من الوصول إليه، في منطقة يَحمي فيها خيطٌ معيَّنٌ الخيط  الذي يتقاطعُ معه. يكفي إزاحة الخيطين بواسطة إبرة لرؤية الآثار المميّزة.  بما أنّ الكفن يَحمل مثل هذه الآثار، فهو يعود حتماً إلى عصرٍ سابقٍ للعصور  الوسطى.*
*ب- عِلم الآثار **Archéologie**
يَحفل  عِلم الآثار، في العصر الحديث، باكتشافات هامّة، ساهمت في تنوير علماء  الكفن حول تفاصيل عمليّة الصَّلب، وأشكال الصليب، ووِضعة المصلوبين.**
**ففي العام 1940، تمَّ اكتشاف لوحة من المرمر، في مدينة پوتسوالي **Pozzuoli** الواقعة  جنوبي إيطاليا، تعود إلى القرن الأوّل قبل الميلاد، حُفرت عليها قواعد  عمليّة الصلب، مع واجبات "متعهّد الصلب" وعمّاله و أجورهم ومعدّاتهم وبعض  التفاصيل الأخرى، أطلق عليها تسمية **Tabula Puteolana**. تلاها، العام 1965، اكتشاف لواحدة أخرى مماثلة، في مدينة كومو **Como** الواقعة شمالي إيطاليا، أطلق عليها تسمية **Tabula Cumana**. ثمَّ عُثر لاحقًا، على مخربشات **graffitis** تمثِّل الصلب، في عدّة مدن إيطاليّة، في پوتسوالي ذاتها، وفي پومپاي **Pompei**، يعود تاريخها إلى القرن الميلادي الأوّل.*
*



*
*رسم يوحنان المصلوب*​ *وفي العام 1947، كانت اكتشافات قمران بجوار البحر الميت، وكان الاهتمام بالأسينيّين وعاداتهم في دفن موتاهم.**
وفي العام 1968، تَمَّ الاكتشاف الأهمّ، عندما عثر عالِم الآثار ڤاسيليوس تزافيرِس **Vasilius Tzaferis**، بالقرب من أورشليم، على مقبرة جماعيّة، فيها العديد من الهياكل العظميّة، من بينها واحد، أثار اهتمامه، لأنّه غُرِز في عقبيه **calcanéums** مسمارٌ  من الحديد، طوله 17،5 سنتم. بعد استكمال البحث، تبيَّن أنّ هذا الهيكل  العظمي يعود لرجل في العقد الثالث من العمر، طوله حوالي المتر وسبعين سنتم،  محفور اسمه "يوحنان"، بالآراميّة، على مدفنه، قضى صلبًا في الفترة التي  سبقت احتلال أورشليم في العام 70. بعد معاينة آثار احتكاك المسامير باليدين  والرجلين، استطاع العلماء تكوين صورة واضحة عن وِضعة جسم المصلوب هذا، على  الصليب، مكتشفين بذلك بعض التفاصيل المفيدة في عمليّة الصلب.*
*ج- عِلم التشريح **Anatomie – Pathologie*
*



*
*الطبيب بيار باربيه*​ *إحتلّ  الدكتور بيار باربيه المكان الرائد في دراسة رَجل الكفن من الناحية  الطبيّة. قام باختبارات عديدة خلال أكثر من عشرين سنة، وأصدر في الخمسينات،  كتابًا مرجعًا، يتلخَّص محتواه بالتالي:**
* غُرزت مسامير اليدين في المعصم، بين عظام الرسغ، في مكان ديستو **espace de Destot**، وليس في راحة اليد كما تخيلها الرسّامون، وسار بها الاعتقاد الشعبيّ.**
* تصيب المسامير العصب الناصف **nerf médian** ما يجعل المصلوب يثني إبهامه، لذلك هو غير مرئي في يد رجل الكفن.**
* يموت المصلوب اختناقًا عندما يصبح عاجزًا عن التنفّس بسبب الألم المبرّح الذي يمنعه من رفع جسمه ليخفّف الثّقل عن قفصه الصدري.**
*لم يُغسل جسم المسيح، كما كانت عادة اليهود في تلك الأيّام، لأنّ الدفن تمَّ بسرعة، مراعاة لشريعة السبت.**
* إنّ رَجل الكفن إنسان ميت لأنّ تصلّب الجثة **rigidité cadavérique** واضح، لكنّه لا يوجد على الكفن أي أثر لاهتراء الجسد، ما يعني أنّ الجسد غادر الكفن بسرعة، وذلك قبل بدء عمليّة التَحلّل.*
*



*
*الطبيب فريد الزغبي*​ *لكنّ الاختبارات الحديثة، في هذا المضمار، التي قام بها فردريك زوغيبي (فريد الزغبي؟) **Frederick Zugibe**،  الطبيب الأميركي اللبنانيّ الأصل، والمرجع العالمي حول تأثيرات الصلب على  جسد المصلوب، تناقض معظم استنتاجات باربيه. ففي كتابه الأخير، الصادر في  العام 2005، يردّ الزغبي على النقاط السابقة بالتالي:**
*  صحيح أنّ المسمار غُرز بين عظام الرسغ، بحيث يأخذ مساره الصحيح، ويخرج في  المكان البادي على الكفن، لكن ليس في مكان ديستو القريب من الخنصر، بل في  مكان آخر، سمّاه مكان **z**، قريب من الإبهام.**
* إنّ المسمار الذي يدخل مكان **Z** لا  يصيب العصب الناصف، وبالتالي لا تشكِّل إصابة العصب السبب الأساسي لثني  الأبهام. إن الأبهام مثني إلى جهة راحة اليد، لأنّ مكانه الطبيعي هناك،  عند **الأحياء والأموات.**
* لا يموت المصلوب اختناقًا بل نتيجة الصدمة، فيقول الزغبي:*
*



*

*



*
*"لو  كان عليّ إصدار وثيقة وفاة بصفتي رئيسًا لجهاز الكشف الطبّي، لكنتُ قرَّرت  أن سبب الوفاة هو الصدمة جراء الإصابات الناتجة عن عمليّة الصلب. ولو  فرضنا أنّه لم يمت نتيجة هذه الاصابات، فإنّ جرح الحربة، بالإضافة إلى وضع  الصدمة العام، سوف يؤدّي إلى الوفاة، نتيجة التحرّك المنصفي القويّ الذي  يسبِّبه الاسترواح الصدري".
* إنّ جسم المسيح قد غُسل قبل إلقائه على  الكفن، ولو لم يكن كذلك، لكان الكفن كلّه مغطّى بالدم، ومن المستحيل مشاهدة  آثار الجروح واضحة كما تبدو عليه الآن.
* صحيح أنّ رجل الكفن إنسان ميت، وتصلّب الجثّة واضح.
إنّ  دراسات الزغبي لها مصداقيّة أكبر من دراسات باربيه، كونها تّمَّت بعد أكثر  من خمسين سنة، في زمن تطوَّرت فيه الأبحاث الطبيّة كثيرًا.*
*د- عِلم الإنسان **Anthropologie – Ethnologie*
*



*
*رسم وجه المسيح للفنان **الأرمني أجَميان*​ *يَتِّفق علماء الإنسان على أنّ رَجل الكفن هو ساميّ الملامح، له لحية وشعر طويل، **يتراوح عمره بين الثلاثين والأربعين سنة،** قال فيه كارلتون كون **Carlton Coon †1981**،  أستاذ علم الإنسان في جامعة هارفرد إنّه "من النوع الذي نراه، في أيّامنا  الحاضرة، بين اليهود السِفارديم والنبلاء العرب". وقد توقّف بعضهم عند **مقياس رجل الكفن،** لكنّهم اختلفوا على احتساب طوله إذ تراوحت النتيجة بين 1،62 مترًا، كما احتسبها المونسينيور جوليو ريتشي **Giulio Ricci †1995**،  و 1،80 مترًا كما احتسبها جاكسون وجامپِر. ومَن يزور بازيليك القدّيس  يوحنا اللاتيراني في روما، يرى تحفة من الحجر مكوّنة من أربعة أعمدة فوقها  بلاطة تُعرف بـ **Mensura Christi** أو "مقياس المسيح" تدلّ الزائر على طول المسيح، عندما يقوم بقياس المسافة الفاصلة بين الأرض والبلاطة، فيحصل على نتيجة 1،83 مترًا.**
لكنّ  العلماء الذين عاينوا الكفن عن كثب، لاحظوا مفارقة في طول الجسم: إنّ طوله  من الأمام أقلّ بخمسة سنتيمترات من طوله من الوراء! أمّا وزنه فهو حوالي  الثمانين كيلوغرامًا.*
*هـ - عِلم المسكوكات **Numismatique*
*



*

*



*
*في العام 1979، أَعلن الراهب اليسوعي الأميركي، فرنسيس فايلاس **Francis Filas †1985**، أستاذ اللاهوت في جامعة لويولا في شيكاغو، عن اكتشافه آثارًا على قماش الكفن، في منطقة العينين، بشكل أربعة أحرف لاتينيّة، هي **U C A I** تبدو "مطبوعة" على القماش، فاستنتج أنّها ربّما تكون جزءًا من اسم الامبراطور تيباريوس قيصر **TiberioU KAIsaros**، الذي كان يُنقش على العملات المعدنيّة المتداولة زمن المسيح، وقد قام أحدهم بوضع العملات على عينيّ المسيح، أثناء عمليّة التكفين.**
إنّما اللافت هو أنّه نلاحظ، على الكفن، حرف **C** بدل حرف **K**، وهذا يعود إلى خطأ في النقش، إذ توصّل فايلاس إلى العثور على قطعة من العملة ذاتها، عليها الغلطة النقشيّة نفسها.**
ليس  معروفًا بعد السبب الحقيقي لوضع العملات على العينين، وهو مستغرب، لذلك لم  يُلاقِ هذا الاكتشاف إجماعًا بين العلماء، ولا يزال يخضع للنقد العلميّ  الموضوعيّ.*
*و- عِلم اللقاح **Palinologie*
*



*
*ماكس فراي يسحب العينات عن سطح الكفن*​ *في العام 1973، دُعي ماكس فراي **Max Frei †1983**،  مدير المختبر العلمي التابع لدائرة البوليس في زوريخ – سويسرا، إلى معاينة  الكفن عن كثب، عَلَّه يكشف عن شيء جديد. وفي ليلة 23 تشرين الثاني، بعد  الانتهاء من العرض التلفزيوني الخاصّ بالمناسبة، حصل على الإذن بوضع 12  شريطًا لاصقًا على نسيج الكفن، ثمّ سحبها، فتمكّن من الحصول على 12 عيّنة  من الغبار العالق على سطح الكفن.**
عند  عودته إلى مختبره في سويسرا، حَدَّق في العينات بواسطة المجهر، فلاحظ وجود  أجزاء صغيرة مختلفة من الفطريّات والشَعر واللقاحات. توقّف عند اللقاحات  محاولاً معرفة جنسها، بالرغم من إدراكه صعوبة التعرّف إليها. لكنّه  تَوصَّل، بعد سنوات من البحث والتدقيق، وبالاستناد إلى خبرته الواسعة، وإلى  التصنيف الشامل الموجود لديه، وإلى المستندات العديدة، إلى التعرّف على 58  نوعًا من اللقاح،** 45 منها في منطقة القدس و** بينها 6 لقاحات لأزهار لا تنبت إلاّ في ضواحي البحر الميت** وفلسطين** فقط**،  وأخرى لأزهار موجودة فقط في تركيا، خصوصًا في برّ الأناضول. فاستنتج أنّه  لا بدّ من أن يكون الكفن قد أمضى فترة من الزمن في الشرق، داعمًا بذلك  اكتشاف "قطن الشرق" على نسيج الكفن، على يد معاصره البروفسور رايس. يتابع  دراسات فراي ويتقدّم بها أستاذا الجامعة العبرية في أورشليم: أوري باروخ **Uri Baruch**، وأفينوام دانين **Avinoam Danin** .*



*وبعد ذلك في سنة 1997 بحث افينوام دانين عالم النبات في الجامعه العبرية في اورشليم وحدد نوع من حبوب اللقاح *
*Chrysanthemum coronarium, Cistus creticus and Zygophyllum*

*ووضح انه نبات يزهر في الربيع في اورشليم *
*وايضا في عام 2008 اضاف افينوام دانين خمس انواع اخرين التي تزهر في ازار ونيسان*
*ز- مبحث الدم **Hématologie*
*



*
​

*تُشاهَد،  على نسيج الكفن، خاصّة عند الرأس والظهر والمعصمين وأسفل الرِجلين، بقع  قرمزيّة اللون من مختلف الأحجام، كان الدكتور باربيه عاينها عن كثب، وأَكّد  أنَّها بقع دم. ثمّ أتى عضوا الستارب، جون هيلِر **John Heller †1995**، وآلان آدلِر **Alan Adler †2000**،  اللذان أخذا عيّنات من هذه البقع، وقاما بتحليلها في المختبرات الأميركيّة  المتطوِّرة، وأكَّدا أنَّها فعلاً بقع دم إنسان. وفي رسالة خاصّة بعثتُ  بها إلى جون هيلِر، سألته: "كيف يجوز أن يبقى الدم مدّة ألفي سنة؟"  فأجابني: "لا أرى سببًا كي لا يبقى الدم، حيث لا يتبخَّر، وقد وجدنا مادة  البورفيرين **Porphyrine** في  أصفاد متحجرة، يعود تاريخها إلى خمسة ملايين سنة"، والمادة المذكورة هي  أساسيّة في تكوين الدم. ثمّ ذهب الإيطالي بيار لويجي بولوني **Pierr Luigi Bolloni** إلى أبعد من ذلك، إذ أكّد أنّ هذا الدم هو من فئة **AB**، وقد وافق الأميركيّان على فحوصه.**
كان المعترض البارز على دراسة هيلِر وآدلِر هو والتر ماكرون **Walter McCrone †2002**،  زميلهما في الستارب، الذي قال إنّ البقع القرمزيّة اللون هي مادة تلوينيّة  اصطناعيّة، استعملها أحد الرسّامين. وقد برهن ذلك بحجّة أنّه عثر على مادة  أوكسيد الحديد التي كان يستعملها الرسّامون قديمًا. لكنّ زملاءه ردّوا  عليه، رافضين قوله بحجّة أنّ كميّة أوكسيد الحديد التي عثر عليا ضئيلة  جدًّا، ولا يمكن أن تكون في أساس البقع القرمزيّة، ثمّ أنّها موجودة على  كلّ مساحة الكفن، لا في مكان البقع القرمزيّة فقط، وهي بالتالي جزء من  النسيج بأكمله.* *ودرس  هيللير والدير البقع وتمكنوا من اكتشاف وجود هيموجلوبن وهو بالطبع من احد  المكونات الاساسية لكرات الدم الحمراء ووجدوا معها بروفرين وبيلوروبين  والبيومين *
*وارسل عينة الي **SUNY** الي در اندرو ميرويزير ووجد ان الدي ان ايه متكسر ولكن بقايا قليله موجوده واكد ان البقع هي دم قديم *
*ح- عِلم الكيمياء **Chimie*
*



*
*راي روجرز* *
**© 2004 Barrie M. Schwortz*​ *إنصبّ  علماء الكيمياء، على رأسهم آلن آدلر، على تحليل البقع القرمزيّة اللون،  بالإضافة إلى المواد المختلفة العالقة في خيوط نسيج الكفن، فأكّدوا أنّ  آثار الجسم على الكفن ناتجة عن تدرّج ألوان الخيوط، وأنّه لا وجود لآثار  اهتراء الجسم الذي لُفّ به هذا الكفن، ما يعني أنّ الجسم غادر الكفن قبل  بدء عمليّة التحلّل، وأنّه ليس من المعقول أن يكون اللون القرمزيّ مادّة  تلوينيّة لأنّه:**
* لو كان هناك تلوين، لسال مع ارتفاع الحرارة، في أثناء تعرّض الكفن للحريق عدّة مرّات، وأهمّه حريق العام 1532.**
* يُظهر التحليل بواسطة الكمبيوتر، عدم وجود اتجاهات محدّدة في البقع، وهذا يعني استحالة استعمال ريشة فنّان.**
*  ليس من تطابق مع أيّ مادّة تلوينيّة استُعملت منذ آلاف السنين حتّى اليوم.  وقد قام هيلِر وآدلِر بدراسة صباغ الأرجوان الذي كان يُستخرج قديمًا من  الأصفاد الموجودة على شواطئ صور وصيدا، فلم يلاحظا أيّ قاسم مشترك مع طبيعة  البقع على نسيج الكفن.**
وتبقى مشاركة راي روجرز **Ray Rogers †2005**، العالم الأميركي العملاق، أساسيّة لاثبات هذه الحقائق، وسنتكلّم لاحقًا عن مساهمته الفعّالة في دحض نتائج فحص الكاربون 14.*
*ودرس  احدي عشر فرد من بعثة تورينو وبالفحص بالميكرسكوب الالكتروني فحص البقع  ووجد ان احد البقع مكونة من بلايين من الصبغات التي حجمها اقل من  ميكرومتر من مصدر عضوي يحتوي علي الهيم وهو الحديد في مركبات الدم وايضا  كربوهيدرات ولا يمكن ان تكون طلاء.*
*ط- الأيقونوغرافيا **L'iconographie*
*



*

*



*
*لا  تعطينا الأناجيل وصفًا واضحًا للمسيح، ولا تقدم لنا كتابات المؤرّخين  والآباء معلومات دقيقة عن شكله، وكثرٌ هم الناس الذين يتحرَّقون شوقًا  لرؤية وجهه. هل كان شنيعًا "لا صورة له ولا بهاء فننظر إليه ولا منظر  فنشتهيه" كما تنبّأ أشعيا (2:53) وأكّده إكليمنضُس الإسكندريّ †215؟ أم كان  "أجمل بني آدم" كما جاء في المزمور 2:45؟ أم أنّ "لون شعره الذهبيّ ولحيته  اللطيفة جعلت هيئته سماويّة... ولم أرَ في حياتي وجهًا صبوحًا أحلى أو  أصفى أو أنقى من وجهه" كما جاء في **تقرير بيلاطس البنطي المنحول إلى الأمبراطور تيباريوس قيصر؟**
مهما  يكن من أمر، تقدّم لنا الإيقونوغرافيا معلومة هامّة: إنّ معظم أيقونات  السيّد المسيح، بدءًا من القرن السادس، تحمل علامات مشتركة مع الوجه الذي  نراه على الكفن، ما يدلّ على أنّ رسّامي الأيقونات استوحوا رسوماتهم من  مصدر واحد، هو الكفن، لَمّا كان مطويًّا لا يُرى منه سوى الوجه، وهذا دليل  إضافي على أقدميّته. أحصى پول ڤينيون العلامات المشتركة، فتبيَّن له أنّ  عددها عشرون؛ وأحصاها مؤخّرًا الأميركي آلن وانغر **Alan Whanger**،  بواسطة طريقة حديثة متطوّرة، فتَبيَّن له أنّها أكثر من مائتي علامة، نذكر  أهمّها: الخطّ الأفقي في وسط الجبين، الحاجب الأيمن الذي هو أكثر كثافة من  الحاجب الأيسر وأعلى منه، الوجنتان البارزتان، اللحية المنقسمة إلى اليمين  وإلى اليسار، خصلة الشعر على الجبين...*
*ي- تأريخ الكفن بواسطة الكربون 14 **Datation au Carbone quatorze*
*



*

*



*
*في  21 نيسان 1988، تَمَّ اقتطاع عيّنات من الكفن سُلِّمَت إلى ثلاثة مختبرات  عالميّة لإجراء فحص الكربون 14عليها، لمعرفة تاريخ النسيج. وُضعت العمليّة  بكاملها تحت إشراف المتحف البريطانيّ، بشخص البروفسور مايكل تايت **Michael Tite**. أمّا المختبرات الثلاثة فهي تابعة لجامعة تاكسون **Tucson** في ولاية أريزونا في أميركا، وجامعة أُكسفورد في إنكلترا، ومعهد الپوليتكنيك في زوريخ **Zurich** في سويسرا. **أُعلنت النتيجة في 13 تشرين الأول سنة 1988، بلسان الكردينال أناستازيو **بالِستريرو **Anastasio Ballestrero †1998**،** كردينال  تورينو وحافظ الكفن، وكانت أنّ الكفن صُنع ما بين العام 1260 والعام 1390!  [ ليست علامة التعجّب من المؤلِّف بل من العلماء الذين كتبوها على اللوح  أثناء المؤتمر الصحافي لإعلان النتيجة].**
ما  أن أُعلنت النتيجة حتى نشرتها وسائل الإعلام كالبرق، فتلقَّفها  المتحمِّسون للكفن بخيبة أمل، وارتاح لها المشكِّكون. لكنّ الكردينال  بالِستريرو أرفق إعلانه بالملاحظة التالية:**
"ليس باستطاعة أحد إرغامي على الموافقة على هذه النتيجة. ا**لعِلم هو الذي سيحكم على العِلم**.  إنّ هذه الفحوص لا تُنهي فصول الكتاب حول الكفن، وهي ليست إلاّ فصلاً آخَر  يُضاف إلى قصّة الكفن أو، كما يقول بعضهم، إلى ألغاز الكفن. وبعد كلِّ هذه  الأبحاث، ليست لدينا أجوبة لتفسير كيفيّة حدوث صورة المسيح هذه".**
أثارت  النتائج انتقادات علميّة عديدة، وتساءل العلماء الذين لم يشاركوا في فحوص  المختبرات الثلاثة: هل تَمَّ تنظيف العيّنات من آثار التلوّث المتراكم على  سطح النسيج، بطريقة جيّدة؟ وما كان تأثير حرارة الحريق الذي تعرَّض له  الكفن، العام 1532، على كميّة الكاربون 14 في النسيج؟ ولماذا لم تؤخذ  العيّنات من أماكن مختلفة من الكفن، بدل أن تؤخذ كلّها من مكان واحد مشكوك  بأمره؟ أوَ لم يكن من الأفضل توكيل الفحوصات إلى عدد أكبر من المختبرات؟  وإذا كانت النتيجة فعلاً صحيحة، كيف نفسِّر جميع الدراسات العلميّة الأخرى  التي سبق ذكرها، بالإضافة إلى الحجج التاريخيّة والكتابيّة الداعمة لصحّة  كفن تورينو؟**
ظلّ الوضع على حاله، بين أخذٍ وردّ، إلى أن نشر راي روجرز، في المجلّة الأميركيّة المتخصِّصة **Thermochimica acta**،  العدد 425، العام 2005، بحثا حاسمًا، بَرهن فيه أنّ المكوّنات الكيميائيّة  للعيّنة التي اقتُطعت من الكفن لإجراء فحص الكاربون 14 عليها، تختلف عن  المكوّنات الكيميائيّة لباقي نسيج الكفن، وأنّ عمر النّسيج الأساسيّ يتراوح  ما بين 1300 سنة و3000 سنة. فاستنتج المجتمع العلمي أنّ عيّنة الكربون 14  لم تكن جزءًا من الكفن في الاساس، وربّما أُضيفت لاحقًا بطريقة حذقة وغير  مرئية! ومع أنّ راي روجرز لم يكن له متَّسع من الوقت لتأكيد هذا الاستنتاج،  إذ وافته المنيّة بعد أسابيع معدودة، بسبب معاناته من مرض السرطان، لكنّ  دراسته الرصينة، والمشهود لها من المجلّة العالميّة، لاقت تجاوبًا سريعًا  من المجتمع العلميّ، وأعادت الأمل إلى مناصريّ صحّة الكفن.*
*ك- عمليّة الترميم في العام 2002 **Restauration de l'an deux mille deux*
*



*

*



*
*© Arcidiocesi Di Torino*​ *طالما  تداول أعضاء اللجنة الأبرشيّة للمحافظة على الكفن في إمكانيّة القيام  بترميم الكفن، إلى أن قَرَّروا المباشرة بالعمليّة، بعد حصولهم على الإذن  من كرسيّ روما الرسولي. بدأت عمليّة الترميم في 20 حزيران العام 2002، تحت  إشراف الكردينال سِفيرينو پوليتو **Severino Poletto**،  رئيس أساقفة تورينو، ورئيس اللجنة، وامتدَّت حتّى 23 تموز من العام نفسه،  قامت بها إختصاصيّة النسيج السويسريّة ميختيلد فلوري لامبرغ **Mechtild Flury Lemberg** وتلميذتها الإيطاليّة إيرين تومادي **Irene Tomedi**، ومرَّت في ثلاث مراحل: **
**
* المرحلة الأولى، من 20 حزيران لغاية 25 منه، تَمَّت فيها إزالة "البطانة" المعروفة بـ "نسيج هولنده" **Holland cloth** مع الرقع التي وضعتها الراهبات الكلاريّات في العام 1534، وشَدّ الكفن بواسطة الأثقال، بغية إزالة طيّات النسيج. **
**
*  المرحلة الثانية، من 26 حزيران لغاية 15 تموز، حيث أفسحت الخياطتان المجال  أمام المصورين الاختصاصيين، الذين قاموا بتصوير الكفن، من الجهة الأماميّة  والجهة الخلفيّة، بواسطة الكاميرا التقليديّة، والكاميرا الرقميّة **digital camera**، والسكانير، والمنظار الطَيفي **spectrophotometer**. **
**
* المرحلة الثالثة، من 16 تموز لغاية 23 تموز، تَمّ فيها خياطة "بطانة" جديدة، وتصوير الكفن في حلّته الجديدة. **
**
أثناء  معاينة الجهة الخلفيّة للنسيج، كشف المرمِّمون وجود آثار باهتة لكامل  الجسم ، لم تكن معروفة في السابق – إذ كان الاعتقاد أنّ آثار الجسم موجودة  فقط على الجهة الأمامية – أصبحت تشكّل مادة علميّة جديدة للعلماء  المعاصرين، يتناولونها بالدراسة والتحليل.*
*
بعد الانتهاء من الترميم، وصدور** التقرير الرسمي الذي أعدّه المونسينيور غيبارتي**، رئيس اللجنة **الأبرشيّة  للمحافظة على الكفن، تمّ نشر الصور الجديدة للكفن، فبدا منظره مريحًا  للعيان، ما سيفرح حتمًا الحجّاج الذين سيتأملونه أبّان العرض القادم. لكنّ  العديد من العلماء، ومن بينهم راي روجرز، انتقدوا بشدّة عمليّة الترميم،  مطلقين بحقّها أبشع الصفات، فقالوا إنها "مجزرة" وعمليّة "تدمير"، لأنّه  كان يجب على المرمّمين استعمال القفّازات عند ملامستهم سطح النسيج، لتلافي  نقل التلوّث من اليدين على النسيج؛ وكان يجب عليهم المحافظة على كلّ  الغبار، والخيوط المحروقة و "الفالتة"، والرواسب المختلفة الموجودة على سطح  النسيج، للاستعانة بها في فحوصات لاحقة. لكنّ المسؤولون عن عمليّة الترميم  أجابوا بأنّهم أودعوا كلّ شيء في حاويات صغيرة مرقمة، لكنّهم اضطروا إلى  العمل من دون قفازات، كما هي عادة الخياطين، لتحسّس القماش، فيأتي الترميم  على أفضل ما يرام.*



*ل- **اضيف ايضا وجود متعلقات وجزئيات وفحصها جوزيف كولبيك وتسمي *
*Travertinearagonitelimestone*
*ووجد انها هي عينات من الحجر الجيري من مقابل القدس القديمة ولكن الفرق انها مختلطة بالياف الكتان.*

*واخيرا **حساب الاحتمالات **Calcul des Probabilités**
أراد  بعض العلماء إجراء حساب الاحتمالات لمعرفة احتمال كون الكفن لشخص آخر غير  يسوع المسيح، فقاموا بمعاينة مراحل التعذيب التي مرَّ بها رجل الكفن،  وقارنوها مع ما يُحتمل أن يكون محكوم غيره قد مَرَّ به: الجَلد القوّي  بالمقارنة مع الجَلد الخفيف، وإكليل الشوك الفريد من نوعه، ودقّ المسامير  بالمقارنة مع الربط بالحبال، وعدم كسر الساقين كما كانت العادة، وطعنه  الحربة مع خروج الدم والماء، واللفّ بالكفن بدل الرمي في الحفرة العموميّة،  ومغادرة الكفن دون ترك أيّ أثر لاهتراء الجسم، وغيرها من الأحداث  التفصيليّة. **
إنّ فرنسيس فايلاس حصل على احتمال 1 على 10 بقوّة 26. أمّا برونو باربيرس **Bruno **Barberis** فحصل على احتمال1 على225 مليار. أمّا كينيت ستيفنسون **Kenneth Stevenson**، الناطق الرسمي باسم الستارب، فتوصّل إلى احتمال 1 على 83 مليون، وهو أكبر نتيجة بالإمكان الحصول عليها. **
تُشير جميع هذه الحسابات إلى أنّه من المستحيل، عمليًّا، أن يكون كفن تورينو يخصّ شخص آخر غير يسوع المسيح.*

*ماذا يقول الإنجيل*
*في  ما العلماء يدرسون الكفن، لاحظوا أنّ الآثار التي على القماش تطابق ما قيل  في روايات الآلام الواردة في الأناجيل الأربعة، ما يجعل من الكفن "إنجيلاً  خامسًا" مرئيًا يُظهر ما يقرأه الناس في الرواية المكتوبة. وهذا التطابق  يزيد من إمكانيّة أن يكون كفن تورينو هو كفن يسوع، وليس كفن أيّ إنسانٍ  آخر.*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (10 أبريل 2014)

*أ – الضربات واللطمات*
*



*
*"وأخذ بعضهم يبصقون عليه، ويقنّعون وجهه ويلطمونه ويقولون: تَنبَّأ! وانهال الخدم عليه باللطم" (مرقس 65:14).
جرى  هذا ليلة القبض على يسوع، لَمَّا سيق إلى السنهدرين للمحاكمة، في حضرة  قيافا، عظيم الأحبار، والكتبة والشيوخ، حيث سُجن حتّى الفجر، وقاسى شتى  أنواع العذابات. هنا تمّ نتف اللحية، وذلك واضح على الوجه، إذ تبدو اللحية  بشكل رقم ثمانية أي منتوفة في الوسط. وهنا لطمه على وجهه أحد حرّاس عظيم  الأحبار، مسبِّبًا له تورمًا في الخدّ، ورضوضًا في الأنف (يوحنا 22:18)،  ازدادت في اليوم التالي، على أثر تعرّضه لسخرية الجنود الرومان، وأثناء  مسيرته الشاقّة نحو الجلجلة، بحيث طالت الوجنة اليمنى، والشفة العليا،  والفكّ، والحاجب الأيسر. إنّ آثار هذه اللطمات بادية على الكفن.*
*ب – الجَلْد الروماني **flagellatio*


*



*
*"فأخذ بيلاطس يسوع وجَلَدَه" (يوحنا 1:19).**
إنّ  آثار الجَلد ظاهرة بصورة جليّة على الجهة الخلفيّة ابتداءً من الظهر وحتى  القدمين، وهي متمثلة ببقع الدم الغامقة اللون، والمنتشرة على طول الجسم.  أمّا آثار الجَلد من الأمام فهي ضئيلة جدًّا لأنَّ الشخص كان يقف عريانًا،  ومربوطًا إلى عمود، ووجهه تجاهه، وكان الجلاّد، الواقف وراءه، يتجنَّب  توجيه ضرباته لناحية القلب، لئلاّ يموت، إذ كان المطلوب معاقبة يسوع ثمّ  إطلاق سراحه (لوقا 16:23)، ولم تكن نيّة بيلاطس، في البدء، تسليمه ليُصلَب.**
من  المؤكَّد أن عمليّة الجَلد قام بها الجنود الرومان، لا اليهود، وذلك بسبب  تطابق آثار الجَلد في صورة الكفن مع وسيلة الجَلد الرومانية المسمّاة  فلاغروم **flagrum**،  نجد نماذج عنها في المتاحف، وهي عبارة عن مقبض ينتهي بثلاثة أطراف من  الجِلد، في رأس كلّ طرف قطعة من عظام أرجل الغنم، أو كُرَتان متلاصقتان من  الرصاص.**
كان  الجَلد ينتزع قطعًا من اللحم عن الجسم، ويسبِّب جروحات بليغة، وكدمات  موجعة. قام الاختصاصيّون بتعداد آثار الجَلد على الجسم، وأجمعوا أنّها  حوالي الماية والعشرين أثرًا. إذا قسمناها على ثلاثة، كَون كلّ جلدة تحدث  ثلاث خطوط، يتبيَّن لنا أن عدد الجلدات حوالي الأربعين. يبدو أنّ العسكر  الرومانيّ راعى الشريعة اليهوديّة التي تأمر بالجَلد أربعين مرّة فقط وليس  أكثر (سفر تثنية الاشتراع 3:25).*
*ج – إكليل الشوك*
*



*

*



*
*"وضفروا إكليلاً من شوك ووضعوه على رأسه، وجعلوا في يمينه قصبة" (متى 29:27).**
إنّ  الشوك المغروز في الرأس تسبَّب بجروحات بليغة، ونزيفٍ قويّ، آثاره واضحة  على الكفن من جهة الرأس، خصوصًا من الناحية الخلفيّة، وعلى طول الشعر. وهذا  يتوافق مع حركة المصلوب الذي غالبًا ما يَضرب رأسه بخشبة الصليب، فيغرز  الشوك في الرأس، مسبِّبًاًَ ألمًا مبرحًا.**
لم  يكن إكليل الشوك من العذابات التقليديّة التي يتلقّاها المحكوم عليه  بالصلب، إذ لم يذكر التاريخ حالة مماثلة، كما أنّه لم يوضع على رأس  اللّصين. أمّا يسوع، فقد جعلوا على رأسه إكليل الشوك بدل التاج الذهبي  ليسخروا منه، إذ قال أنّه ملك اليهود.**
إنّ سيلانات الدم، والجروح البادية على الرأس، من الأمام ومن الوراء، كما نراها على الكفن، تحملنا على استبعاد فكرة وجود إكليل **couronne** من الشوك، كما تُصوِّره لنا الإيقونوغرافيا التقليديّة، على مثال تيجان الملوك في الغرب، بل بالأحرى، إنّه "عرقيّة" **tiare** من الشوك، على مثال تيجان ملوك الشرق، وقد شُدَّت أطرافه حول الرأس برباط.**
ما  هو جنس الشوك الذي وُضع على رأس المسيح؟ نستبعد كلّيًّا أن يكون من نبات  القندول، ذات الزهرة الصفراء، كما يقول بعض اللبنانيين؛ أو من الزيزفون،  نسبة إلى التقليد الذي يقول أنّ شجرة الزيزفون ملعونة، لأنّها تُزهر من دون  أن تعطي ثمرًا، إذ استُعمل شوكها لتكليل المسيح. لقد صُنع الإكليل من  أغصان شجر العنّاب البرّي **Ziziphus Spina Christi** ذات  الأشواك الحادّة التي باستطاعتها اختراق الرأس، وبخاصّة، إذا "أخذوا  القصبة وجعلوا يضربونه بها على رأسه" (متى 30:27). ومنهم مَن يقول بأنّه  صُنع من شجيرات البلاّن **Sarcopoterium Spinosum** أو الكبّاد أو العكّوب **Gundelia Tournefortii**. وقد استعان الجنود الرومان ببعض الأغصان من قصب الخيزران، ليضبطوا الشوك على الرأس.**
تحتفظ  كاتدرائيّة نوتردام، في باريس، بما تَبقّى من إكليل الشوك، أي قصب  الخيزران فقط، بعد أن وُزِّعت الأشواك بمثابة ذخائر، لا نعرف بالضبط، أين  حطّت رحالها. يُعرض الإكليل للجمهور، أثناء زمن الصّوم الكبير. من المعروف  أنّ ملك فرنسا، القدّيس لويس التاسع (1214-1270) هو الذي اشترى الإكليل، من  القسطنطينيّة، بملغ كبير جدًّا، بلغ 135 ألف ليرة، وشَيّد كنيسة خاصّة،  دُعيت لاسانت شابيل **La Sainte Chapelle** ليحفظه فيها، كَلَّف بناؤها 40 ألف ليرة فقط، وهو مبلغ **زهيد،  بالنسبة إلى ثمن الإكليل. وقد تَسلَّم الملك المذكور الإكليل، في 10آب  1239، وحَمَلَه في مسيرة طويلة، وهو حافي القدمين، لابسًا قميصًا بسيطًا،  وخالعًا تاجه عن رأسه.*
*د – وضع الصليب على المحكوم عليه*
*



*

*



*
*"أَلبَسوه ثيابه وساقوه ليُصلَب" (متى 31:27).**
كانت  العادة أنْ توضع خشبة على المحكوم عليه، وينطلق بها مُساقًا من مقرّ  المحكمة إلى مكان الصلب الذي يقع خارج أسوار المدينة. وكان الصليب يتألّف  من خشبتين: الأولى عموديّة وتسمى **Stipes**، والأخرى أفقيّة وتسمى **patibulum**.  فالعموديّة كانت تُثبَّت في مكان الصَلْب، مغروزةً في الأرض، وطرفها  الأعلى، المشغول بشكل مجهَّز لكي يخترق وسط الخشبة الأفقيّة التي يحملها  المحكوم عليه، عند وصوله إلى المكان المذكور. ويبدو أنّ هذه هي الطريقة  الأكثر شيوعًا، والأقرب إلى المنطق والواقع التاريخي، بالاستناد إلى الحجج  التالية:**
- إنّ أمر الصلب الذي كان يلفظه القاضي الروماني، في المحكمة، يقوله كما يلي: **Pone crucem servo** أي "ضَع الصليب على العبد" ولا يقول مثلاً: "فليحمل العبد صليبه" أو "ضَع العبد على الصليب".**
-  إنّ حمل الخشبة الأفقيّة وحدها، وقد يبلغ وزنها حوالي الخمسة والعشرين  كيلوغرامًا، لهو أسهل بكثير، من حمل الصليب بكامله، الذي قد يبلغ وزنه  حوالي الماية كيلوغرامًا، مما يزيد من إمكانيّة استحالة حمله لمسافة طويلة،  من قِبَل أي رجل، مهما كان قويًًّا.**
-  إنّ عمليّة تحضير صليب كامل تتطلَّب وقتًا طويلاً، وكلفة أكبر. فتوفيرًا  للوقت والمصروف، وفي حال وجود عدّة محكومين بالموت صلبًا، يُعتَبر منطقيًا  بقاء الخشبة العموديّة ثابتة في مكانها، وإعداد الخشبة الأفقيّة وحسب، في  كل عمليّة صلب.**
إنّ  رجل الكفن قد وُضعت عليه خشبة الصليب الأفقيّة، وهناك آثار على الكتفين،  في مستوى "عظم الرفش" تؤكِّد أنّ حِملاً ثقيلاً ضغط عليهما.*
*هـ - الصَلب ودقّ المسامير*
*



*
*المصلوب بريشة أنطون ڤان دايك (1599-1641)*​ *



*
*"فصلبوه ثمّ اقتسموا ثيابه" (متى 35:27)
"إذا لم أُبصر أثر المسمارين في يديه، وأضع إصبعي في مكان المسمارين، ويدي في جنبه، لن أومن" (يوحنا 25:20).
لم  يكن الصلب شائعًا عند اليهود، إذ كانوا يلجأون إلى الرجم، أو إلى تعليق  الشخص على شجرة، بعد الفراغ من قتله. أمّا الرومان فقد مارسوه بامتياز، على  اللصوص والعبيد والخونة والقراصنة والثّوار. كانت الألسن تتداول أخبار  المصلوبين، وتناولها المؤرِّخون الرومان في أعمالهم، والأدباء في  مسرحيّاتهم، أمثال شَيشرون (106 – 43 ق.م.) الذي هاله شناعة الصليب وفظاعته  ، فكتب:
"لو هدَّدونا بالموت، فلنمت أحرارًا على الأقلّ. أجل، فليبتعد  الجلاّد والحِجاب على الرأس وحتّى ذِكرُ الصليب، لا عن الرومانيين وحسب، بل  عن أفكارهم وعيونهم وآذانهم".
لذلك، مُنع تنفيذ الصلب على المواطنين الرومان: لم يُصلب مار بولس بل قُطع رأسه، أمّا مار بطرس الجليليّ فقد صُلب ورأسه إلى الأسفل.
غالبًا  ما كان يتمّ الصلب بدقّ المسامير في اليدين والرجلين. ولا بدّ من الإشارة  إلى أنّ المكان الصحيح للمسمار هو في الرسغ، لا في راحة الكف، فيتسنّى  لعظام الرسغ من حمل ثقل جسم المصلوب، ما لا يمكن راحة الكفّ أن تقوم به. 
أمّا  بالنسبة إلى الرِجلين، فإنّنا نرى أنّه من الصعب جدًّا دقّ مسمار واحد في  المكان المناسب، في القدمين معًا. لذلك نرجِّح أن يكون الجلاّد استعمل  مسمارين، واحدًا في كلّ قدم، وهذا أمتن، من الناحية العمليّة، ويؤكّده  الأطبّاء الاختصاصيّون.
لكنّ آباء الكنيسة اختلفوا في تحديد عدد  المسامير: فقبريانُس (†258) وأومبروسيوس (†397) وغريغوريوس من تور (†594)  يتكلّمون عن أربعة مسامير؛ فيما يذكر غريغوريوس النازيانزيّ (†390)  وبونافنتورا (†1274) ثلاثة مسامير فقط! ومع ذلك، فالعديد من الأيقونات  القديمة يُظهر يسوع المصلوب مع مسمارٍ في كلّ قدم: منمنمة إنجيل ربّولا  (586) وصليب داميان ذات التأثير السريانيّ (القرن الثاني عشر).
من الواضح أنّ رجل الكفن هو مصلوب، وآثار المسامير بادية على اليدين والرجلين.*
*و – طعنة الحربة وكسر الساقين*
*



*
*"أمّا  يسوع فلمّا وصلوا إليه ورأوه قد مات، لم يكسِروا ساقيه، لكنّ واحدًا من  الجنود طعنه بحربة في جنبه، فخرج لوقته دمٌ وماء" (يوحنا 33:19 - 34).
إنّ  رجل الكفن مطعون في جنبه الأيمن حيث الجرح المفتوح، والدم السائل منه، وهو  لم تُكسر ساقاه لأننا نراها كاملة ومستقيمة، من دون أيّ تشويه. إنّ عمليّة  كسر الساقين إجراءٌ عاديٌّ ونهائيٌّ يقوم به الجنود مع جميع المصلوبين.  وقد ارتأوا ألاّ يكسروا ساقي يسوع لغاية في نفسهم، وبعدما رأوا أنّ لا لزوم  لذلك، خاصة أنّ الوقت قد دهمهم، واستولى الخوف عليهم، نتيجة ثورة الطبيعة  والرعود وهطول الأمطار؟ ثمّ إنّ الجنود استعجلوا العودة إلى المدينة  المزدحمة بزوار الفصح، لحفظ الأمن، خوفًا من بروز مظاهر شغب، بين الشّعب،  بسبب القيام بعمليّة الصلب، ومراعاة لحرمة "السبت" القاضية بعدم التجوّل،  بعد هبوط الظّلام.
لكنّ طعنة الحربة هي من الأعمال الواجبة، ينفِّذها  المسؤول عن الصلب، عند الفراغ من المهمّة الموكولة إليه وإلى أفراد فرقته،  حين يشارفون على مغادرة الجلجلة، وذلك للتأكّد من أن المصلوب قد مات. وما  من شكّ أنّ الطعنة طالت اللصين، أيضًا، ولو لم يَذكر الإنجيليون ذلك. كانت  الطعنة مدروسة من قِبَل الجنود الرومان. فلكي تصيب القلب مباشرة، كانت تدخل  من الجهة اليمنى، بين الضلعين الخامس والسادس، فتصيب الأُذين الأيمن حيث  يتجمَّع الدم بعد الموت. إنّ الدم المتدفِّق من الجرح هو العلامة على  الإصابة. ومن الواضح على الكفن أنّ الطعنة حصلت بعد الموت، نظرًا لكبر  الجرح، إذ أنّ الجِلد، بعد الموت، لا يتقلَّص، ولا يلتحم.*
​ *والمجد لله دائما*​ ​ *الملف منقول من ابحاث المهندس فارس حبيب ملكي مع بعض الاضافات القليلة من ضعفي ومن مصادر اخري مثل*​


----------

